# JFK



## Tommy Tainant

In my opinion this is a great movie. Without knowing much about the kennedy assassination it totally convinced me that he was not killed by Oswald alone.

In fact I would say that it is the ultimate conspiracy theory movie. I bought it on vhs when it came out and I also bought it for my Dad.

You guys know a lot more about it than me. Did it ring true ? Is Stone just a skilled story teller ?

Oswalds back up story.
The magic bullet.

Were these just made up ?

Anyway , its a film that wouldnt get made in Russia or China.

JFK (1991) - IMDb


----------



## TNHarley

VHS? WTF is that?


----------



## OldLady

Tommy Tainant said:


> In my opinion this is a great movie. Without knowing much about the kennedy assassination it totally convinced me that he was not killed by Oswald alone.
> 
> In fact I would say that it is the ultimate conspiracy theory movie. I bought it on vhs when it came out and I also bought it for my Dad.
> 
> You guys know a lot more about it than me. Did it ring true ? Is Stone just a skilled story teller ?
> 
> Oswalds back up story.
> The magic bullet.
> 
> Were these just made up ?
> 
> Anyway , its a film that wouldnt get made in Russia or China.
> 
> JFK (1991) - IMDb


I had the same reaction.


----------



## Pogo

TNHarley said:


> VHS? WTF is that?



^^ Tennessee is just now getting Betamax...


----------



## Tommy Tainant

OldLady said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion this is a great movie. Without knowing much about the kennedy assassination it totally convinced me that he was not killed by Oswald alone.
> 
> In fact I would say that it is the ultimate conspiracy theory movie. I bought it on vhs when it came out and I also bought it for my Dad.
> 
> You guys know a lot more about it than me. Did it ring true ? Is Stone just a skilled story teller ?
> 
> Oswalds back up story.
> The magic bullet.
> 
> Were these just made up ?
> 
> Anyway , its a film that wouldnt get made in Russia or China.
> 
> JFK (1991) - IMDb
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same reaction.
Click to expand...

So do you see it as close to the truth ?


----------



## TNHarley

Pogo said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> VHS? WTF is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Tennessee is just now getting Betamax...
Click to expand...

*xxxxx *i got blu ray!

*Racist word removed. DO NOT bypass the word filter to use any form of the racist term.*
*Getting tired of editing posts, and am going to start giving out warnings. (And I really do not want to, but you guys keep insisting on using this offensive term)*

TNHarley


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

TNHarley said:


> VHS? WTF is that?



A later version of Betamax...

Yes, I am that damn old!

Also saw JFK when it came out and Oliver Stone Films were decent...


----------



## TNHarley

I have never heard of betamax lol


----------



## deannalw

Tommy Tainant said:


> In my opinion this is a great movie. Without knowing much about the kennedy assassination it totally convinced me that he was not killed by Oswald alone.
> 
> In fact I would say that it is the ultimate conspiracy theory movie. I bought it on vhs when it came out and I also bought it for my Dad.
> 
> You guys know a lot more about it than me. Did it ring true ? Is Stone just a skilled story teller ?
> 
> Oswalds back up story.
> The magic bullet.
> 
> Were these just made up ?
> 
> Anyway , its a film that wouldnt get made in Russia or China.
> 
> JFK (1991) - IMDb




Oliver Stone?

LMAO!

Of course it would convince you, especially if you're ignorant of the subject to begin with.

Stone had everyone but Dora the Explorer killing JFK. He's a damn nutcase.


----------



## Pogo

deannalw said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion this is a great movie. Without knowing much about the kennedy assassination it totally convinced me that he was not killed by Oswald alone.
> 
> In fact I would say that it is the ultimate conspiracy theory movie. I bought it on vhs when it came out and I also bought it for my Dad.
> 
> You guys know a lot more about it than me. Did it ring true ? Is Stone just a skilled story teller ?
> 
> Oswalds back up story.
> The magic bullet.
> 
> Were these just made up ?
> 
> Anyway , its a film that wouldnt get made in Russia or China.
> 
> JFK (1991) - IMDb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oliver Stone?
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> Of course it would convince you, especially if you're ignorant of the subject to begin with.
> 
> Stone had everyone but Dora the Explorer killing JFK. He's a damn nutcase.
Click to expand...


You buyin' the WC then?

'Cuz I can make you a deal on a Magic Bridge....


----------



## Rambunctious

Tommy Tainant said:


> In my opinion this is a great movie. Without knowing much about the kennedy assassination it totally convinced me that he was not killed by Oswald alone.
> 
> In fact I would say that it is the ultimate conspiracy theory movie. I bought it on vhs when it came out and I also bought it for my Dad.
> 
> You guys know a lot more about it than me. Did it ring true ? Is Stone just a skilled story teller ?
> 
> Oswalds back up story.
> The magic bullet.
> 
> Were these just made up ?
> 
> Anyway , its a film that wouldnt get made in Russia or China.
> 
> JFK (1991) - IMDb


Why do people on the left have issues with evidence?....do you all live in a dream world?...


----------



## deannalw

TNHarley said:


> I have never heard of betamax lol




There was a race in the beginning and they lost to vhs.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

TNHarley said:


> I have never heard of betamax lol



I told you I was old!

I remember owning one in the 1970's before VHS whipped it butt...


----------



## TNHarley

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never heard of betamax lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you I was old!
> 
> I remember owning one in the 1970's before VHS whipped it butt...
Click to expand...

Holy fuck. You are old!
All of you assholes are!


----------



## irosie91

deannalw said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion this is a great movie. Without knowing much about the kennedy assassination it totally convinced me that he was not killed by Oswald alone.
> 
> In fact I would say that it is the ultimate conspiracy theory movie. I bought it on vhs when it came out and I also bought it for my Dad.
> 
> You guys know a lot more about it than me. Did it ring true ? Is Stone just a skilled story teller ?
> 
> Oswalds back up story.
> The magic bullet.
> 
> Were these just made up ?
> 
> Anyway , its a film that wouldnt get made in Russia or China.
> 
> JFK (1991) - IMDb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oliver Stone?
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> Of course it would convince you, especially if you're ignorant of the subject to begin with.
> 
> Stone had everyone but Dora the Explorer killing JFK. He's a damn nutcase.
Click to expand...


Oliver Stone writes very NON-HISTORICAL  novels ----
more SURREAL than historic


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

TNHarley said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never heard of betamax lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you I was old!
> 
> I remember owning one in the 1970's before VHS whipped it butt...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy fuck. You are old!
> All of you assholes are!
Click to expand...


I also owned a Tandy Computer!


----------



## TNHarley

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never heard of betamax lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you I was old!
> 
> I remember owning one in the 1970's before VHS whipped it butt...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy fuck. You are old!
> All of you assholes are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I also owned a Tandy Computer!
Click to expand...

I once owned a sega genesis


----------



## boedicca

This is much better than JFK:

The Kennedys (TV Mini-Series 2011– ) - IMDb


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

TNHarley said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never heard of betamax lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you I was old!
> 
> I remember owning one in the 1970's before VHS whipped it butt...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy fuck. You are old!
> All of you assholes are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I also owned a Tandy Computer!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I once owned a sega genesis
Click to expand...


So did I but when you can say you owned a Aquarius Gaming System that was suppose to be a cheap computing device, fuck I am a nerd...


----------



## Pogo

TNHarley said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never heard of betamax lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you I was old!
> 
> I remember owning one in the 1970's before VHS whipped it butt...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy fuck. You are old!
> All of you assholes are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I also owned a Tandy Computer!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I once owned a sega genesis
Click to expand...


I once played Pong.

But that was waaaay back.  At least two years ago.


----------



## Pogo

deannalw said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never heard of betamax lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a race in the beginning and they lost to vhs.
Click to expand...


That's racist.


----------



## TNHarley

Pogo said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never heard of betamax lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you I was old!
> 
> I remember owning one in the 1970's before VHS whipped it butt...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy fuck. You are old!
> All of you assholes are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I also owned a Tandy Computer!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I once owned a sega genesis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I once played Pong.
> 
> But that was waaaay back.  At least two years ago.
Click to expand...

When you are 98, 25 years often seems like 2


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

TNHarley said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told you I was old!
> 
> I remember owning one in the 1970's before VHS whipped it butt...
> 
> 
> 
> Holy fuck. You are old!
> All of you assholes are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I also owned a Tandy Computer!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I once owned a sega genesis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I once played Pong.
> 
> But that was waaaay back.  At least two years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you are 98, 25 years often seems like 2
Click to expand...


You should watch JFK to see what you think...


----------



## Pogo

TNHarley said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told you I was old!
> 
> I remember owning one in the 1970's before VHS whipped it butt...
> 
> 
> 
> Holy fuck. You are old!
> All of you assholes are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I also owned a Tandy Computer!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I once owned a sega genesis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I once played Pong.
> 
> But that was waaaay back.  At least two years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you are 98, 25 years often seems like 2
Click to expand...


As I think I always say, or maybe it was somebody else, "the memory is the second thing to go".


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Pogo said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion this is a great movie. Without knowing much about the kennedy assassination it totally convinced me that he was not killed by Oswald alone.
> 
> In fact I would say that it is the ultimate conspiracy theory movie. I bought it on vhs when it came out and I also bought it for my Dad.
> 
> You guys know a lot more about it than me. Did it ring true ? Is Stone just a skilled story teller ?
> 
> Oswalds back up story.
> The magic bullet.
> 
> Were these just made up ?
> 
> Anyway , its a film that wouldnt get made in Russia or China.
> 
> JFK (1991) - IMDb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oliver Stone?
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> Of course it would convince you, especially if you're ignorant of the subject to begin with.
> 
> Stone had everyone but Dora the Explorer killing JFK. He's a damn nutcase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You buyin' the WC then?
> 
> 'Cuz I can make you a deal on a Magic Bridge....
Click to expand...


yeah this nutcase magic bullet theorist lost his credibility there,only someone on drugs would still believe the magic bullet theorist version invented by the warren commission.LOL


----------



## Tommy Tainant

deannalw said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion this is a great movie. Without knowing much about the kennedy assassination it totally convinced me that he was not killed by Oswald alone.
> 
> In fact I would say that it is the ultimate conspiracy theory movie. I bought it on vhs when it came out and I also bought it for my Dad.
> 
> You guys know a lot more about it than me. Did it ring true ? Is Stone just a skilled story teller ?
> 
> Oswalds back up story.
> The magic bullet.
> 
> Were these just made up ?
> 
> Anyway , its a film that wouldnt get made in Russia or China.
> 
> JFK (1991) - IMDb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oliver Stone?
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> Of course it would convince you, especially if you're ignorant of the subject to begin with.
> 
> Stone had everyone but Dora the Explorer killing JFK. He's a damn nutcase.
Click to expand...

Its still a great film.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rambunctious said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion this is a great movie. Without knowing much about the kennedy assassination it totally convinced me that he was not killed by Oswald alone.
> 
> In fact I would say that it is the ultimate conspiracy theory movie. I bought it on vhs when it came out and I also bought it for my Dad.
> 
> You guys know a lot more about it than me. Did it ring true ? Is Stone just a skilled story teller ?
> 
> Oswalds back up story.
> The magic bullet.
> 
> Were these just made up ?
> 
> Anyway , its a film that wouldnt get made in Russia or China.
> 
> JFK (1991) - IMDb
> 
> 
> 
> Why do people on the left have issues with evidence?....do you all live in a dream world?...
Click to expand...


Dude that post would be appropriate for that idiot nutcase deannelw ,but did you even read what he said? he said that the movie convinced him oswald did not act alone.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

LA RAM FAN said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion this is a great movie. Without knowing much about the kennedy assassination it totally convinced me that he was not killed by Oswald alone.
> 
> In fact I would say that it is the ultimate conspiracy theory movie. I bought it on vhs when it came out and I also bought it for my Dad.
> 
> You guys know a lot more about it than me. Did it ring true ? Is Stone just a skilled story teller ?
> 
> Oswalds back up story.
> The magic bullet.
> 
> Were these just made up ?
> 
> Anyway , its a film that wouldnt get made in Russia or China.
> 
> JFK (1991) - IMDb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oliver Stone?
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> Of course it would convince you, especially if you're ignorant of the subject to begin with.
> 
> Stone had everyone but Dora the Explorer killing JFK. He's a damn nutcase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You buyin' the WC then?
> 
> 'Cuz I can make you a deal on a Magic Bridge....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah this nutcase magic bullet theorist lost his credibility there,only someone on drugs would still believe the magic bullet theorist version invented by the warren commission.LOL
Click to expand...

So Stones view is sound ?


----------



## Pogo

Tommy Tainant said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion this is a great movie. Without knowing much about the kennedy assassination it totally convinced me that he was not killed by Oswald alone.
> 
> In fact I would say that it is the ultimate conspiracy theory movie. I bought it on vhs when it came out and I also bought it for my Dad.
> 
> You guys know a lot more about it than me. Did it ring true ? Is Stone just a skilled story teller ?
> 
> Oswalds back up story.
> The magic bullet.
> 
> Were these just made up ?
> 
> Anyway , its a film that wouldnt get made in Russia or China.
> 
> JFK (1991) - IMDb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oliver Stone?
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> Of course it would convince you, especially if you're ignorant of the subject to begin with.
> 
> Stone had everyone but Dora the Explorer killing JFK. He's a damn nutcase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You buyin' the WC then?
> 
> 'Cuz I can make you a deal on a Magic Bridge....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah this nutcase magic bullet theorist lost his credibility there,only someone on drugs would still believe the magic bullet theorist version invented by the warren commission.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Stones view is sound ?
Click to expand...


There are many variations.  But of them all the WC is without a doubt the craziest.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Tommy Tainant said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion this is a great movie. Without knowing much about the kennedy assassination it totally convinced me that he was not killed by Oswald alone.
> 
> In fact I would say that it is the ultimate conspiracy theory movie. I bought it on vhs when it came out and I also bought it for my Dad.
> 
> You guys know a lot more about it than me. Did it ring true ? Is Stone just a skilled story teller ?
> 
> Oswalds back up story.
> The magic bullet.
> 
> Were these just made up ?
> 
> Anyway , its a film that wouldnt get made in Russia or China.
> 
> JFK (1991) - IMDb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oliver Stone?
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> Of course it would convince you, especially if you're ignorant of the subject to begin with.
> 
> Stone had everyone but Dora the Explorer killing JFK. He's a damn nutcase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You buyin' the WC then?
> 
> 'Cuz I can make you a deal on a Magic Bridge....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah this nutcase magic bullet theorist lost his credibility there,only someone on drugs would still believe the magic bullet theorist version invented by the warren commission.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Stones view is sound ?
Click to expand...


The theory is thay multiple shoots were fired from different directions ( three ).

Watch the actual event and watch Jackie and notice her movements during the killing and I believe there was more than one shooter.

JFK was hated by D.C. War Dogs, so it is possible that was a coup...


----------



## Rambunctious

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dude that post would be appropriate for that idiot nutcase deannelw ,but did you even read what he said? he said that the movie convinced him oswald did not act alone


Dude...a movie?...seriously?....


----------



## TNHarley

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy fuck. You are old!
> All of you assholes are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also owned a Tandy Computer!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I once owned a sega genesis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I once played Pong.
> 
> But that was waaaay back.  At least two years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you are 98, 25 years often seems like 2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should watch JFK to see what you think...
Click to expand...

I definitely should.


----------



## TNHarley

Pogo said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy fuck. You are old!
> All of you assholes are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also owned a Tandy Computer!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I once owned a sega genesis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I once played Pong.
> 
> But that was waaaay back.  At least two years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you are 98, 25 years often seems like 2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I think I always say, or maybe it was somebody else, "the memory is the second thing to go".
Click to expand...

Do i wanna know what the first thing is


----------



## Pogo

TNHarley said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also owned a Tandy Computer!
> 
> 
> 
> I once owned a sega genesis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I once played Pong.
> 
> But that was waaaay back.  At least two years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you are 98, 25 years often seems like 2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I think I always say, or maybe it was somebody else, "the memory is the second thing to go".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do i wanna know what the first thing is
Click to expand...


Can't remember.


----------



## TNHarley




----------



## Pogo

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion this is a great movie. Without knowing much about the kennedy assassination it totally convinced me that he was not killed by Oswald alone.
> 
> In fact I would say that it is the ultimate conspiracy theory movie. I bought it on vhs when it came out and I also bought it for my Dad.
> 
> You guys know a lot more about it than me. Did it ring true ? Is Stone just a skilled story teller ?
> 
> Oswalds back up story.
> The magic bullet.
> 
> Were these just made up ?
> 
> Anyway , its a film that wouldnt get made in Russia or China.
> 
> JFK (1991) - IMDb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oliver Stone?
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> Of course it would convince you, especially if you're ignorant of the subject to begin with.
> 
> Stone had everyone but Dora the Explorer killing JFK. He's a damn nutcase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You buyin' the WC then?
> 
> 'Cuz I can make you a deal on a Magic Bridge....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah this nutcase magic bullet theorist lost his credibility there,only someone on drugs would still believe the magic bullet theorist version invented by the warren commission.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Stones view is sound ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The theory is thay multiple shoots were fired from different directions ( three ).
> 
> Watch the actual event and watch Jackie and notice her movements during the killing and I believe there was more than one shooter.
> 
> JFK was hated by D.C. War Dogs, so it is possible that was a coup...
Click to expand...


There simply is no planet whose laws of physics allow a shot from the rear to send the target

back, and to the left...
back, and to the left...
back, and to the left...

​


----------



## Weatherman2020

Tommy Tainant said:


> In my opinion this is a great movie. Without knowing much about the kennedy assassination it totally convinced me that he was not killed by Oswald alone.
> 
> In fact I would say that it is the ultimate conspiracy theory movie. I bought it on vhs when it came out and I also bought it for my Dad.
> 
> You guys know a lot more about it than me. Did it ring true ? Is Stone just a skilled story teller ?
> 
> Oswalds back up story.
> The magic bullet.
> 
> Were these just made up ?
> 
> Anyway , its a film that wouldnt get made in Russia or China.
> 
> JFK (1991) - IMDb


Shows why you’re a leftist. Easily fooled by bullshit.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Tommy Tainant said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion this is a great movie. Without knowing much about the kennedy assassination it totally convinced me that he was not killed by Oswald alone.
> 
> In fact I would say that it is the ultimate conspiracy theory movie. I bought it on vhs when it came out and I also bought it for my Dad.
> 
> You guys know a lot more about it than me. Did it ring true ? Is Stone just a skilled story teller ?
> 
> Oswalds back up story.
> The magic bullet.
> 
> Were these just made up ?
> 
> Anyway , its a film that wouldnt get made in Russia or China.
> 
> JFK (1991) - IMDb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oliver Stone?
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> Of course it would convince you, especially if you're ignorant of the subject to begin with.
> 
> Stone had everyone but Dora the Explorer killing JFK. He's a damn nutcase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You buyin' the WC then?
> 
> 'Cuz I can make you a deal on a Magic Bridge....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah this nutcase magic bullet theorist lost his credibility there,only someone on drugs would still believe the magic bullet theorist version invented by the warren commission.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Stones view is sound ?
Click to expand...


Yes,and dont listen to all the trolls out there that try and say stone is stoned and trolling posts like that. I was the same as you.I also knew nothing about the JFK case in the early ninetys until i saw this great  film.That movie changed my life completely because it convinced me beyond a doubt,i had been lied to my whole life and that oswald was innocent and there was a conspiracy.  It pissed me off knowing our corrupt school system lied to me my whole life growing up.

The reason that movie changed my life forever and for the better is oliver stone woke me up to how evil and corrupt our government really is. That movie convinced me so much that I stopped reading what the LAMESTREAM media says,I stopped subscribing to my local newspaper years ago and I now only  read alternative news NOT controlled by the corporate controlled press.

The thing that pisses me off is when people say things like-the guy is dead,who cares? when i used to always talk to them about it all the time.they SHOULD care because if the government can kill the president of the united states and get away with it,then who amongst us is safe from them? that is WHY a lot of people want to believe that it was the mob and the mob alone because dealing with the fact that our government did it,is too much of a frightening thought for them to deal with.
I got obsessed with it after seeing the movie that i started reading a lot of books on it night and day.

Not all of the movie is accurate down to the tee,but it sure as hell was a 100 times more accurate to the truth on what actually did happen than what the warren commission said happened.


matter of fact stone got his research from a researcher who had gathered many documents over the years who had spent THOUSANDS of hours researching it. He was asked once at a confernce how accurate the film was and HE even said around 95% accurate.


----------



## Weatherman2020

deannalw said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion this is a great movie. Without knowing much about the kennedy assassination it totally convinced me that he was not killed by Oswald alone.
> 
> In fact I would say that it is the ultimate conspiracy theory movie. I bought it on vhs when it came out and I also bought it for my Dad.
> 
> You guys know a lot more about it than me. Did it ring true ? Is Stone just a skilled story teller ?
> 
> Oswalds back up story.
> The magic bullet.
> 
> Were these just made up ?
> 
> Anyway , its a film that wouldnt get made in Russia or China.
> 
> JFK (1991) - IMDb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oliver Stone?
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> Of course it would convince you, especially if you're ignorant of the subject to begin with.
> 
> Stone had everyone but Dora the Explorer killing JFK. He's a damn nutcase.
Click to expand...

Dora’s hands were not clean either.


----------



## Pogo

Weatherman2020 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion this is a great movie. Without knowing much about the kennedy assassination it totally convinced me that he was not killed by Oswald alone.
> 
> In fact I would say that it is the ultimate conspiracy theory movie. I bought it on vhs when it came out and I also bought it for my Dad.
> 
> You guys know a lot more about it than me. Did it ring true ? Is Stone just a skilled story teller ?
> 
> Oswalds back up story.
> The magic bullet.
> 
> Were these just made up ?
> 
> Anyway , its a film that wouldnt get made in Russia or China.
> 
> JFK (1991) - IMDb
> 
> 
> 
> Shows why you’re a leftist. Easily fooled by bullshit.
Click to expand...


Ironic post for a wag who just got busted twice in two days for posting bullshit threads.

So --- you're buying the WC too eh?  Because I have multiple Magic Bridges for sale.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Pogo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion this is a great movie. Without knowing much about the kennedy assassination it totally convinced me that he was not killed by Oswald alone.
> 
> In fact I would say that it is the ultimate conspiracy theory movie. I bought it on vhs when it came out and I also bought it for my Dad.
> 
> You guys know a lot more about it than me. Did it ring true ? Is Stone just a skilled story teller ?
> 
> Oswalds back up story.
> The magic bullet.
> 
> Were these just made up ?
> 
> Anyway , its a film that wouldnt get made in Russia or China.
> 
> JFK (1991) - IMDb
> 
> 
> 
> Shows why you’re a leftist. Easily fooled by bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ironic post for a wag who just got busted twice in two days for posting bullshit threads.
> 
> So --- you're buying the WC too eh?  Because I have multiple Magic Bridges for sale.
Click to expand...

You morons probably own 20 copies of every Michael Moore DVD too.


----------



## Pogo

Weatherman2020 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion this is a great movie. Without knowing much about the kennedy assassination it totally convinced me that he was not killed by Oswald alone.
> 
> In fact I would say that it is the ultimate conspiracy theory movie. I bought it on vhs when it came out and I also bought it for my Dad.
> 
> You guys know a lot more about it than me. Did it ring true ? Is Stone just a skilled story teller ?
> 
> Oswalds back up story.
> The magic bullet.
> 
> Were these just made up ?
> 
> Anyway , its a film that wouldnt get made in Russia or China.
> 
> JFK (1991) - IMDb
> 
> 
> 
> Shows why you’re a leftist. Easily fooled by bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ironic post for a wag who just got busted twice in two days for posting bullshit threads.
> 
> So --- you're buying the WC too eh?  Because I have multiple Magic Bridges for sale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You morons probably own 20 copies of every Michael Moore DVD too.
Click to expand...


Why yes, I do take PayPal.  How many Magic Bridges would you like?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

just look out for this poster names soupnazi,this guy is a psychotic nutcase,he is a shill on the CIA's payroll that has penetrated this site.If he has not seen this thread yet,he will eventually come on and troll on it.count on it.The guy is psychotic because i have had him on ignore for years and yet he still talks to me in the first person,if that is not someone who is ready for a rubber room,i dont know what is.

He ignore facts all the time and never addressees and always comes back with the tiresome reply as his rebuttal everytime of-"read the warren commission report" . and then thinks that he has won.

I have never seen someone who is so obsessed like him on trying to get someone to fall for his lies that the warren commission was correct. 

over a thousand people have took him to school over the years and embarrassed him,he is obviously paid well by his boss because no way would he come back everyday for the ass beatings he gets here for FREE all the time.


Weatherman2020 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion this is a great movie. Without knowing much about the kennedy assassination it totally convinced me that he was not killed by Oswald alone.
> 
> In fact I would say that it is the ultimate conspiracy theory movie. I bought it on vhs when it came out and I also bought it for my Dad.
> 
> You guys know a lot more about it than me. Did it ring true ? Is Stone just a skilled story teller ?
> 
> Oswalds back up story.
> The magic bullet.
> 
> Were these just made up ?
> 
> Anyway , its a film that wouldnt get made in Russia or China.
> 
> JFK (1991) - IMDb
> 
> 
> 
> Shows why you’re a leftist. Easily fooled by bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ironic post for a wag who just got busted twice in two days for posting bullshit threads.
> 
> So --- you're buying the WC too eh?  Because I have multiple Magic Bridges for sale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You morons probably own 20 copies of every Michael Moore DVD too.
Click to expand...


wow,it totally baffles me the drugheads out there who smoke crack so much they STILL believe in this fairy tail all these years later.get off the crack and actually listen to the movie WHICH IS BACKED UP BY EVIDENCE AND WITNESS TESTIMONYS AS WELL AS EXPERTS,and deal with FACTS troll.


----------



## hjmick

deannalw said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion this is a great movie. Without knowing much about the kennedy assassination it totally convinced me that he was not killed by Oswald alone.
> 
> In fact I would say that it is the ultimate conspiracy theory movie. I bought it on vhs when it came out and I also bought it for my Dad.
> 
> You guys know a lot more about it than me. Did it ring true ? Is Stone just a skilled story teller ?
> 
> Oswalds back up story.
> The magic bullet.
> 
> Were these just made up ?
> 
> Anyway , its a film that wouldnt get made in Russia or China.
> 
> JFK (1991) - IMDb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oliver Stone?
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> Of course it would convince you, especially if you're ignorant of the subject to begin with.
> 
> Stone had everyone but Dora the Explorer killing JFK. He's a damn nutcase.
Click to expand...



What he said...


----------



## rightwinger

Tommy Tainant said:


> In my opinion this is a great movie. Without knowing much about the kennedy assassination it totally convinced me that he was not killed by Oswald alone.
> 
> In fact I would say that it is the ultimate conspiracy theory movie. I bought it on vhs when it came out and I also bought it for my Dad.
> 
> You guys know a lot more about it than me. Did it ring true ? Is Stone just a skilled story teller ?
> 
> Oswalds back up story.
> The magic bullet.
> 
> Were these just made up ?
> 
> Anyway , its a film that wouldnt get made in Russia or China.
> 
> JFK (1991) - IMDb



Total fantasy 

Oswald acted alone 
There was no magic bullet and Stones chasing conspiracy theories as facts are laughable


----------



## hjmick

deannalw said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never heard of betamax lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a race in the beginning and they lost to vhs.
Click to expand...


Beta was a better format, better picture, but lacked the recording time VHS offered which is the biggest reason VHS won. Sony ate it in that battle, they had bet big on Beta...


----------



## rightwinger

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never heard of betamax lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you I was old!
> 
> I remember owning one in the 1970's before VHS whipped it butt...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy fuck. You are old!
> All of you assholes are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I also owned a Tandy Computer!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I once owned a sega genesis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So did I but when you can say you owned a Aquarius Gaming System that was suppose to be a cheap computing device, fuck I am a nerd...
Click to expand...

Is that like the Commodore 64?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Tommy Tainant said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion this is a great movie. Without knowing much about the kennedy assassination it totally convinced me that he was not killed by Oswald alone.
> 
> In fact I would say that it is the ultimate conspiracy theory movie. I bought it on vhs when it came out and I also bought it for my Dad.
> 
> You guys know a lot more about it than me. Did it ring true ? Is Stone just a skilled story teller ?
> 
> Oswalds back up story.
> The magic bullet.
> 
> Were these just made up ?
> 
> Anyway , its a film that wouldnt get made in Russia or China.
> 
> JFK (1991) - IMDb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oliver Stone?
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> Of course it would convince you, especially if you're ignorant of the subject to begin with.
> 
> Stone had everyone but Dora the Explorer killing JFK. He's a damn nutcase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You buyin' the WC then?
> 
> 'Cuz I can make you a deal on a Magic Bridge....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah this nutcase magic bullet theorist lost his credibility there,only someone on drugs would still believe the magic bullet theorist version invented by the warren commission.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Stones view is sound ?
Click to expand...



yep,like i said,it is far far much more accurate to the truth on what actually DID happen  than what the warren commission said who OMMITTED many key details and lied about many things as well and trust me I know,this is coming from a guy who has read over a 100 books on the subject over the years as well as being fortunate enough to know an american history researcher who defends stone on his brave stance.He has researched the case ever since 1967 and read over a thousand books on this.the guy is like an encyclepedia on the case.He not only just reads books,he has interviewed many of the witnesses that were there over the years. I feel very fortunate that i know him.


----------



## hjmick

Weatherman2020 said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion this is a great movie. Without knowing much about the kennedy assassination it totally convinced me that he was not killed by Oswald alone.
> 
> In fact I would say that it is the ultimate conspiracy theory movie. I bought it on vhs when it came out and I also bought it for my Dad.
> 
> You guys know a lot more about it than me. Did it ring true ? Is Stone just a skilled story teller ?
> 
> Oswalds back up story.
> The magic bullet.
> 
> Were these just made up ?
> 
> Anyway , its a film that wouldnt get made in Russia or China.
> 
> JFK (1991) - IMDb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oliver Stone?
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> Of course it would convince you, especially if you're ignorant of the subject to begin with.
> 
> Stone had everyone but Dora the Explorer killing JFK. He's a damn nutcase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dora’s hands were not clean either.
Click to expand...



That bitch is everywhere...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

boedicca said:


> This is much better than JFK:
> 
> The Kennedys (TV Mini-Series 2011– ) - IMDb



Since USMB's resident troll WRONGwinger liked this post,everybody knows thats bullshit.LOL


----------



## OldLady

Tommy Tainant said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion this is a great movie. Without knowing much about the kennedy assassination it totally convinced me that he was not killed by Oswald alone.
> 
> In fact I would say that it is the ultimate conspiracy theory movie. I bought it on vhs when it came out and I also bought it for my Dad.
> 
> You guys know a lot more about it than me. Did it ring true ? Is Stone just a skilled story teller ?
> 
> Oswalds back up story.
> The magic bullet.
> 
> Were these just made up ?
> 
> Anyway , its a film that wouldnt get made in Russia or China.
> 
> JFK (1991) - IMDb
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same reaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you see it as close to the truth ?
Click to expand...

I never followed all the theories but I often wondered if someone put him up to it, at least.  Especially when that mob guy killed him.   The mob was everywhere back then.

But anyway, the movie was pretty convincing, I thought.  We'll never know, I suppose.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Tommy Tainant said:


> In my opinion this is a great movie. Without knowing much about the kennedy assassination it totally convinced me that he was not killed by Oswald alone.
> 
> In fact I would say that it is the ultimate conspiracy theory movie. I bought it on vhs when it came out and I also bought it for my Dad.
> 
> You guys know a lot more about it than me. Did it ring true ? Is Stone just a skilled story teller ?
> 
> Oswalds back up story.
> The magic bullet.
> 
> Were these just made up ?
> 
> Anyway , its a film that wouldnt get made in Russia or China.
> 
> JFK (1991) - IMDb


Oliver Stone is a left wing knuttjob and JFK was one of the worst movies ever made.


----------



## boedicca

LA RAM FAN said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is much better than JFK:
> 
> The Kennedys (TV Mini-Series 2011– ) - IMDb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since USMB's resident troll WRONGwinger liked this post,everybody knows thats bullshit.LOL
Click to expand...



Whatever.  When it comes to talking about movies, food, music and other non-political topics, I try to not make it a Left vs. Right issue. If RW likes the mini-series, it's fine with me.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Pogo said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion this is a great movie. Without knowing much about the kennedy assassination it totally convinced me that he was not killed by Oswald alone.
> 
> In fact I would say that it is the ultimate conspiracy theory movie. I bought it on vhs when it came out and I also bought it for my Dad.
> 
> You guys know a lot more about it than me. Did it ring true ? Is Stone just a skilled story teller ?
> 
> Oswalds back up story.
> The magic bullet.
> 
> Were these just made up ?
> 
> Anyway , its a film that wouldnt get made in Russia or China.
> 
> JFK (1991) - IMDb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oliver Stone?
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> Of course it would convince you, especially if you're ignorant of the subject to begin with.
> 
> Stone had everyone but Dora the Explorer killing JFK. He's a damn nutcase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You buyin' the WC then?
> 
> 'Cuz I can make you a deal on a Magic Bridge....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah this nutcase magic bullet theorist lost his credibility there,only someone on drugs would still believe the magic bullet theorist version invented by the warren commission.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Stones view is sound ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are many variations.  But of them all the WC is without a doubt the craziest.
Click to expand...


There are many variations. But of them all the WC is without a doubt the craziest.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion this is a great movie. Without knowing much about the kennedy assassination it totally convinced me that he was not killed by Oswald alone.
> 
> In fact I would say that it is the ultimate conspiracy theory movie. I bought it on vhs when it came out and I also bought it for my Dad.
> 
> You guys know a lot more about it than me. Did it ring true ? Is Stone just a skilled story teller ?
> 
> Oswalds back up story.
> The magic bullet.
> 
> Were these just made up ?
> 
> Anyway , its a film that wouldnt get made in Russia or China.
> 
> JFK (1991) - IMDb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oliver Stone?
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> Of course it would convince you, especially if you're ignorant of the subject to begin with.
> 
> Stone had everyone but Dora the Explorer killing JFK. He's a damn nutcase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You buyin' the WC then?
> 
> 'Cuz I can make you a deal on a Magic Bridge....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah this nutcase magic bullet theorist lost his credibility there,only someone on drugs would still believe the magic bullet theorist version invented by the warren commission.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Stones view is sound ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The theory is thay multiple shoots were fired from different directions ( three ).
> 
> Watch the actual event and watch Jackie and notice her movements during the killing and I believe there was more than one shooter.
> 
> JFK was hated by D.C. War Dogs, so it is possible that was a coup...
Click to expand...


You nailed it on everything you mentioned EXCEPT that its a theory of stones that there were multiple shooters,the witness testimonys,the doctors testimonys as well as the physical and ballistic evidence and the unnacounted for bullets found at the scene that were never reported by the warren commission make it a closeD case there were multiple shooters which pisses off USMB's resident troll WRONGwinger who can only post nothing but smileys in defeat everytime someone like myself or popg owns his sorry ass on this everytime we take him to school and he runs off and wont address the evidence same as his bedlover soupnazi agent troll.


----------



## rightwinger

LA RAM FAN said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oliver Stone?
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> Of course it would convince you, especially if you're ignorant of the subject to begin with.
> 
> Stone had everyone but Dora the Explorer killing JFK. He's a damn nutcase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You buyin' the WC then?
> 
> 'Cuz I can make you a deal on a Magic Bridge....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah this nutcase magic bullet theorist lost his credibility there,only someone on drugs would still believe the magic bullet theorist version invented by the warren commission.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Stones view is sound ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are many variations.  But of them all the WC is without a doubt the craziest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are many variations. But of them all the WC is without a doubt the craziest.
Click to expand...

The most logical explanation supporting JFK Conspiracy theories


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rambunctious said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude that post would be appropriate for that idiot nutcase deannelw ,but did you even read what he said? he said that the movie convinced him oswald did not act alone
> 
> 
> 
> Dude...a movie?...seriously?....
Click to expand...


obviously you have never watched it,a huge mistake you are making because had you done research on the movie, you would know stone exhaustively researched the case YEARS before making the film. people make the ignorant assumption that because its a MOVIE,its all made up which seems to be what you're doing ,but that could not be any further from the truth.The majority of the film is all documented and accurate down to the tee.

Now I am not saying that just watch the movie alone and assume that is the truth,however that movie is far too easy to prove the warren commission totally lied about almost everything,only getting a few things right like how old oswald was and irrelevent stuff like that.LOL

there is also a book called JFK the book of the film where the book explains in detail,where stone got his sources and how he backed them up,so yes a movie dude.


----------



## rightwinger

OldLady said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion this is a great movie. Without knowing much about the kennedy assassination it totally convinced me that he was not killed by Oswald alone.
> 
> In fact I would say that it is the ultimate conspiracy theory movie. I bought it on vhs when it came out and I also bought it for my Dad.
> 
> You guys know a lot more about it than me. Did it ring true ? Is Stone just a skilled story teller ?
> 
> Oswalds back up story.
> The magic bullet.
> 
> Were these just made up ?
> 
> Anyway , its a film that wouldnt get made in Russia or China.
> 
> JFK (1991) - IMDb
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same reaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you see it as close to the truth ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never followed all the theories but I often wondered if someone put him up to it, at least.  Especially when that mob guy killed him.   The mob was everywhere back then.
> 
> But anyway, the movie was pretty convincing, I thought.  We'll never know, I suppose.
Click to expand...

A conspiracy implies planning
Someone helping Oswald to complete the act

Oswald had less tha $200 to his name, he used a $19.95 bolt action rifle, the guy did not even have a car.......he needed to take the bus to escape

Some conspiracy


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Weatherman2020 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion this is a great movie. Without knowing much about the kennedy assassination it totally convinced me that he was not killed by Oswald alone.
> 
> In fact I would say that it is the ultimate conspiracy theory movie. I bought it on vhs when it came out and I also bought it for my Dad.
> 
> You guys know a lot more about it than me. Did it ring true ? Is Stone just a skilled story teller ?
> 
> Oswalds back up story.
> The magic bullet.
> 
> Were these just made up ?
> 
> Anyway , its a film that wouldnt get made in Russia or China.
> 
> JFK (1991) - IMDb
> 
> 
> 
> Shows why you’re a leftist. Easily fooled by bullshit.
Click to expand...


great description of yourself there of someone easily fooled by bullshit,the warren commission.


----------



## Pogo

OldLady said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion this is a great movie. Without knowing much about the kennedy assassination it totally convinced me that he was not killed by Oswald alone.
> 
> In fact I would say that it is the ultimate conspiracy theory movie. I bought it on vhs when it came out and I also bought it for my Dad.
> 
> You guys know a lot more about it than me. Did it ring true ? Is Stone just a skilled story teller ?
> 
> Oswalds back up story.
> The magic bullet.
> 
> Were these just made up ?
> 
> Anyway , its a film that wouldnt get made in Russia or China.
> 
> JFK (1991) - IMDb
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same reaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you see it as close to the truth ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never followed all the theories but I often wondered if someone put him up to it, at least.  Especially when that mob guy killed him.   The mob was everywhere back then.
Click to expand...


It would _indeed_ appear so.


----------



## Pogo

rightwinger said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion this is a great movie. Without knowing much about the kennedy assassination it totally convinced me that he was not killed by Oswald alone.
> 
> In fact I would say that it is the ultimate conspiracy theory movie. I bought it on vhs when it came out and I also bought it for my Dad.
> 
> You guys know a lot more about it than me. Did it ring true ? Is Stone just a skilled story teller ?
> 
> Oswalds back up story.
> The magic bullet.
> 
> Were these just made up ?
> 
> Anyway , its a film that wouldnt get made in Russia or China.
> 
> JFK (1991) - IMDb
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same reaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you see it as close to the truth ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never followed all the theories but I often wondered if someone put him up to it, at least.  Especially when that mob guy killed him.   The mob was everywhere back then.
> 
> But anyway, the movie was pretty convincing, I thought.  We'll never know, I suppose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A conspiracy implies planning
> Someone helping Oswald to complete the act
> 
> Oswald had less tha $200 to his name, he used a $19.95 bolt action rifle, the guy did not even have a car.......he needed to take the bus to escape
> 
> Some conspiracy
Click to expand...


Conspiracies also involve those who are simply put there to be a placeholder.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

hjmick said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion this is a great movie. Without knowing much about the kennedy assassination it totally convinced me that he was not killed by Oswald alone.
> 
> In fact I would say that it is the ultimate conspiracy theory movie. I bought it on vhs when it came out and I also bought it for my Dad.
> 
> You guys know a lot more about it than me. Did it ring true ? Is Stone just a skilled story teller ?
> 
> Oswalds back up story.
> The magic bullet.
> 
> Were these just made up ?
> 
> Anyway , its a film that wouldnt get made in Russia or China.
> 
> JFK (1991) - IMDb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oliver Stone?
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> Of course it would convince you, especially if you're ignorant of the subject to begin with.
> 
> Stone had everyone but Dora the Explorer killing JFK. He's a damn nutcase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What he said...
Click to expand...




another nutcase sheep whos ONLY research is what he was taught from our textbooks from our corrupt history school classes.


----------



## Rambunctious

LA RAM FAN said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude that post would be appropriate for that idiot nutcase deannelw ,but did you even read what he said? he said that the movie convinced him oswald did not act alone
> 
> 
> 
> Dude...a movie?...seriously?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> obviously you have never watched it,a huge mistake you are making because had you done research on the movie, you would know stone exhaustively researched the case YEARS before making the film. people make the ignorant assumption that because its a MOVIE,its all made up which seems to be what you're doing ,but that could not be any further from the truth.The majority of the film is all documented and accurate down to the tee.
> 
> Now I am not saying that just watch the movie alone and assume that is the truth,however that movie is far too easy to prove the warren commission totally lied about almost everything,only getting a few things right like how old oswald was and irrelevent stuff like that.LOL
> 
> there is also a book called JFK the book of the film where the book explains in detail,where stone got his sources and how he backed them up,so yes a movie dude.
Click to expand...

Stone is certifiable....a complete nut job....
Just my opinion....


----------



## LA RAM FAN

boedicca said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is much better than JFK:
> 
> The Kennedys (TV Mini-Series 2011– ) - IMDb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since USMB's resident troll WRONGwinger liked this post,everybody knows thats bullshit.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever.  When it comes to talking about movies, food, music and other non-political topics, I try to not make it a Left vs. Right issue. If RW likes the mini-series, it's fine with me.
Click to expand...


It hurts your case though HAVING him like your post , the troll cant stand toe to toe in a debate on this subject as HUNDREDS here beside me can testify and has to LIE when he is backed up with nowhere to run that there was a conspiracy and oswald was innocent,the patsy just as he said he was,as they can all testify to as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion this is a great movie. Without knowing much about the kennedy assassination it totally convinced me that he was not killed by Oswald alone.
> 
> In fact I would say that it is the ultimate conspiracy theory movie. I bought it on vhs when it came out and I also bought it for my Dad.
> 
> You guys know a lot more about it than me. Did it ring true ? Is Stone just a skilled story teller ?
> 
> Oswalds back up story.
> The magic bullet.
> 
> Were these just made up ?
> 
> Anyway , its a film that wouldnt get made in Russia or China.
> 
> JFK (1991) - IMDb
> 
> 
> 
> Oliver Stone is a left wing knuttjob and JFK was one of the worst movies ever made.
> View attachment 212130
Click to expand...


coming from a nutjob who cant deal with facts your hero reagan was a mass murderer and traiter we should really all listen to you.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rambunctious said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude that post would be appropriate for that idiot nutcase deannelw ,but did you even read what he said? he said that the movie convinced him oswald did not act alone
> 
> 
> 
> Dude...a movie?...seriously?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> obviously you have never watched it,a huge mistake you are making because had you done research on the movie, you would know stone exhaustively researched the case YEARS before making the film. people make the ignorant assumption that because its a MOVIE,its all made up which seems to be what you're doing ,but that could not be any further from the truth.The majority of the film is all documented and accurate down to the tee.
> 
> Now I am not saying that just watch the movie alone and assume that is the truth,however that movie is far too easy to prove the warren commission totally lied about almost everything,only getting a few things right like how old oswald was and irrelevent stuff like that.LOL
> 
> there is also a book called JFK the book of the film where the book explains in detail,where stone got his sources and how he backed them up,so yes a movie dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stone is certifiable....a complete nut job....
> Just my opinion....
Click to expand...


I dare you to try and counter the facts and evidence he gave in his movie,you would end up with shit on your face same as the reaganut worshipper,weatherman and the biggest troll of them all on Langleys payroll WRONGwinger all have. FACT.


----------



## rightwinger

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion this is a great movie. Without knowing much about the kennedy assassination it totally convinced me that he was not killed by Oswald alone.
> 
> In fact I would say that it is the ultimate conspiracy theory movie. I bought it on vhs when it came out and I also bought it for my Dad.
> 
> You guys know a lot more about it than me. Did it ring true ? Is Stone just a skilled story teller ?
> 
> Oswalds back up story.
> The magic bullet.
> 
> Were these just made up ?
> 
> Anyway , its a film that wouldnt get made in Russia or China.
> 
> JFK (1991) - IMDb
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same reaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you see it as close to the truth ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never followed all the theories but I often wondered if someone put him up to it, at least.  Especially when that mob guy killed him.   The mob was everywhere back then.
> 
> But anyway, the movie was pretty convincing, I thought.  We'll never know, I suppose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A conspiracy implies planning
> Someone helping Oswald to complete the act
> 
> Oswald had less tha $200 to his name, he used a $19.95 bolt action rifle, the guy did not even have a car.......he needed to take the bus to escape
> 
> Some conspiracy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conspiracies also involve those who are simply put there to be a placeholder.
Click to expand...


We are talking about high level conspiracies. Mafia, Russia, Cuba, CIA...not just some hothead he met in a bar

A high level conspiracy and he has to take the bus?


----------



## Pogo

rightwinger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same reaction.
> 
> 
> 
> So do you see it as close to the truth ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never followed all the theories but I often wondered if someone put him up to it, at least.  Especially when that mob guy killed him.   The mob was everywhere back then.
> 
> But anyway, the movie was pretty convincing, I thought.  We'll never know, I suppose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A conspiracy implies planning
> Someone helping Oswald to complete the act
> 
> Oswald had less tha $200 to his name, he used a $19.95 bolt action rifle, the guy did not even have a car.......he needed to take the bus to escape
> 
> Some conspiracy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conspiracies also involve those who are simply put there to be a placeholder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are talking about high level conspiracies. Mafia, Russia, Cuba, CIA...not just some hothead he met in a bar
> 
> A high level conspiracy and he has to take the bus?
Click to expand...


If he's a pawn, sure.  Why would an Operation fund its patsy's getaway?


----------



## rightwinger

LA RAM FAN said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude that post would be appropriate for that idiot nutcase deannelw ,but did you even read what he said? he said that the movie convinced him oswald did not act alone
> 
> 
> 
> Dude...a movie?...seriously?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> obviously you have never watched it,a huge mistake you are making because had you done research on the movie, you would know stone exhaustively researched the case YEARS before making the film. people make the ignorant assumption that because its a MOVIE,its all made up which seems to be what you're doing ,but that could not be any further from the truth.The majority of the film is all documented and accurate down to the tee.
> 
> Now I am not saying that just watch the movie alone and assume that is the truth,however that movie is far too easy to prove the warren commission totally lied about almost everything,only getting a few things right like how old oswald was and irrelevent stuff like that.LOL
> 
> there is also a book called JFK the book of the film where the book explains in detail,where stone got his sources and how he backed them up,so yes a movie dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stone is certifiable....a complete nut job....
> Just my opinion....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dare you to try and counter the facts and evidence he gave in his movie,you would end up with shit on your face same as the reaganut worshipper,weatherman and the biggest troll of them all on Langleys payroll WRONGwinger all have. FACT.
Click to expand...

The fake magic bullet claim has been proven to be a laughable misinterpretation of the trajectory


----------



## rightwinger

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> So do you see it as close to the truth ?
> 
> 
> 
> I never followed all the theories but I often wondered if someone put him up to it, at least.  Especially when that mob guy killed him.   The mob was everywhere back then.
> 
> But anyway, the movie was pretty convincing, I thought.  We'll never know, I suppose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A conspiracy implies planning
> Someone helping Oswald to complete the act
> 
> Oswald had less tha $200 to his name, he used a $19.95 bolt action rifle, the guy did not even have a car.......he needed to take the bus to escape
> 
> Some conspiracy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conspiracies also involve those who are simply put there to be a placeholder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are talking about high level conspiracies. Mafia, Russia, Cuba, CIA...not just some hothead he met in a bar
> 
> A high level conspiracy and he has to take the bus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he's a pawn, sure.  Why would an Operation fund its patsy's getaway?
Click to expand...

Maybe so he can get away?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Pogo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion this is a great movie. Without knowing much about the kennedy assassination it totally convinced me that he was not killed by Oswald alone.
> 
> In fact I would say that it is the ultimate conspiracy theory movie. I bought it on vhs when it came out and I also bought it for my Dad.
> 
> You guys know a lot more about it than me. Did it ring true ? Is Stone just a skilled story teller ?
> 
> Oswalds back up story.
> The magic bullet.
> 
> Were these just made up ?
> 
> Anyway , its a film that wouldnt get made in Russia or China.
> 
> JFK (1991) - IMDb
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same reaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you see it as close to the truth ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never followed all the theories but I often wondered if someone put him up to it, at least.  Especially when that mob guy killed him.   The mob was everywhere back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would _indeed_ appear so.
Click to expand...


what NONE of these trolls that keep coming on here saying


Rambunctious said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude that post would be appropriate for that idiot nutcase deannelw ,but did you even read what he said? he said that the movie convinced him oswald did not act alone
> 
> 
> 
> Dude...a movie?...seriously?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> obviously you have never watched it,a huge mistake you are making because had you done research on the movie, you would know stone exhaustively researched the case YEARS before making the film. people make the ignorant assumption that because its a MOVIE,its all made up which seems to be what you're doing ,but that could not be any further from the truth.The majority of the film is all documented and accurate down to the tee.
> 
> Now I am not saying that just watch the movie alone and assume that is the truth,however that movie is far too easy to prove the warren commission totally lied about almost everything,only getting a few things right like how old oswald was and irrelevent stuff like that.LOL
> 
> there is also a book called JFK the book of the film where the book explains in detail,where stone got his sources and how he backed them up,so yes a movie dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stone is certifiable....a complete nut job....
> Just my opinion....
Click to expand...


and the warren commission people were NOT complete nutjobs?

you are sounding more and more like WRONGwinger all the time who kisses the warren commissions ass everyday.

try and debunk the evidence that he gave in that film oswald was innocent and there were multiple shooters,you cant.


----------



## Pogo

Pogo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion this is a great movie. Without knowing much about the kennedy assassination it totally convinced me that he was not killed by Oswald alone.
> 
> In fact I would say that it is the ultimate conspiracy theory movie. I bought it on vhs when it came out and I also bought it for my Dad.
> 
> You guys know a lot more about it than me. Did it ring true ? Is Stone just a skilled story teller ?
> 
> Oswalds back up story.
> The magic bullet.
> 
> Were these just made up ?
> 
> Anyway , its a film that wouldnt get made in Russia or China.
> 
> JFK (1991) - IMDb
> 
> 
> 
> Shows why you’re a leftist. Easily fooled by bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ironic post for a wag who just got busted twice in two days for posting bullshit threads.
> 
> So --- you're buying the WC too eh?  Because I have multiple Magic Bridges for sale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You morons probably own 20 copies of every Michael Moore DVD too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why yes, I do take PayPal.  How many Magic Bridges would you like?
Click to expand...


You really should consider buying the Magic Bridge.  It goes straight to Great Neck, then comes out, stands around in mid-air, checks its email, makes a complete turn and then goes to Connellyville where it runs over bones (rough ride there), plunges through Wristville and then plops you out on the other side, clean as a whistle.  

In other words it goes straight to Coverupistan.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy fuck. You are old!
> All of you assholes are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also owned a Tandy Computer!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I once owned a sega genesis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I once played Pong.
> 
> But that was waaaay back.  At least two years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you are 98, 25 years often seems like 2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should watch JFK to see what you think...
Click to expand...


another great film series i would recommend to the OP  that supports and backs up stones film is THE MEN WHO KILLED KENNEDY. excellent great well researched film series.

used to be on the history channel every fall and they presented both sides but that channel has been co opted by the government now and now they only present the side of the warren commissions now. some free country we have here.the good old land of the free.


----------



## rightwinger

LA RAM FAN said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion this is a great movie. Without knowing much about the kennedy assassination it totally convinced me that he was not killed by Oswald alone.
> 
> In fact I would say that it is the ultimate conspiracy theory movie. I bought it on vhs when it came out and I also bought it for my Dad.
> 
> You guys know a lot more about it than me. Did it ring true ? Is Stone just a skilled story teller ?
> 
> Oswalds back up story.
> The magic bullet.
> 
> Were these just made up ?
> 
> Anyway , its a film that wouldnt get made in Russia or China.
> 
> JFK (1991) - IMDb
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same reaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you see it as close to the truth ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never followed all the theories but I often wondered if someone put him up to it, at least.  Especially when that mob guy killed him.   The mob was everywhere back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would _indeed_ appear so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what NONE of these trolls that keep coming on here saying
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude that post would be appropriate for that idiot nutcase deannelw ,but did you even read what he said? he said that the movie convinced him oswald did not act alone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude...a movie?...seriously?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> obviously you have never watched it,a huge mistake you are making because had you done research on the movie, you would know stone exhaustively researched the case YEARS before making the film. people make the ignorant assumption that because its a MOVIE,its all made up which seems to be what you're doing ,but that could not be any further from the truth.The majority of the film is all documented and accurate down to the tee.
> 
> Now I am not saying that just watch the movie alone and assume that is the truth,however that movie is far too easy to prove the warren commission totally lied about almost everything,only getting a few things right like how old oswald was and irrelevent stuff like that.LOL
> 
> there is also a book called JFK the book of the film where the book explains in detail,where stone got his sources and how he backed them up,so yes a movie dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stone is certifiable....a complete nut job....
> Just my opinion....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and the warren commission people were NOT complete nutjobs?
> 
> you are sounding more and more like WRONGwinger all the time who kisses the warren commissions ass everyday.
> 
> try and debunk the evidence that he gave in that film oswald was innocent and there were multiple shooters,you cant.
Click to expand...

Warren Comission was right

Oswald acted alone


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

LA RAM FAN said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion this is a great movie. Without knowing much about the kennedy assassination it totally convinced me that he was not killed by Oswald alone.
> 
> In fact I would say that it is the ultimate conspiracy theory movie. I bought it on vhs when it came out and I also bought it for my Dad.
> 
> You guys know a lot more about it than me. Did it ring true ? Is Stone just a skilled story teller ?
> 
> Oswalds back up story.
> The magic bullet.
> 
> Were these just made up ?
> 
> Anyway , its a film that wouldnt get made in Russia or China.
> 
> JFK (1991) - IMDb
> 
> 
> 
> Oliver Stone is a left wing knuttjob and JFK was one of the worst movies ever made.
> View attachment 212130
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> coming from a nutjob who cant deal with facts your hero reagan was a mass murderer and traiter we should really all listen to you.
Click to expand...

what is a "traiter"?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Does politics influence peoples position on this ?


----------



## Rambunctious

LA RAM FAN said:


> I dare you to try and counter the facts and evidence he gave in his movie,you would end up with shit on your face same as the reaganut


Its a stupid movie made a decade or two after the event....you can't be serious...Oliver Stone used one or two unreliable witnesses, and he dramatized episodes which probably did not happen. Other claims of factual inaccuracies were less solid, and can be explained merely as dramatic licence....


Are There Factual Errors in Oliver Stone's Movie JFK? : 22 November 1963


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Pogo said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oliver Stone?
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> Of course it would convince you, especially if you're ignorant of the subject to begin with.
> 
> Stone had everyone but Dora the Explorer killing JFK. He's a damn nutcase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You buyin' the WC then?
> 
> 'Cuz I can make you a deal on a Magic Bridge....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah this nutcase magic bullet theorist lost his credibility there,only someone on drugs would still believe the magic bullet theorist version invented by the warren commission.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Stones view is sound ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The theory is thay multiple shoots were fired from different directions ( three ).
> 
> Watch the actual event and watch Jackie and notice her movements during the killing and I believe there was more than one shooter.
> 
> JFK was hated by D.C. War Dogs, so it is possible that was a coup...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There simply is no planet whose laws of physics allow a shot from the rear to send the target
> 
> back, and to the left...
> back, and to the left...
> back, and to the left...
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


Yeah he made sure to get that point across and that it stuck in your head.the idiots who have come on here and attacked stone,obviously skipped junior high school physics classes,they would the laws of physics scientists have gone by for centurys,was violated that day making it impossible for oswald to have fired the shot. 

Not to mention how ALL the doctors all agreed it was an ENTRANCE shot from the front,a fact NONE of these trolls can get around who keep coming on here saying stone is a nutcase ignoring the best doctors in the state,their expert analysis.

the other thing none of these trolls have an answer for who keep attacking stone that they have no answers for is the warren commission has the THEORY that oswald shot JFK while seeking fame saying he wanted to make his mark on history. Yeah he so much was seeking fame that he DENIED that he did it saying-I did not shoot anybody,I am just a patsy. yep thats sure seeking fame DENYING you did it.

oswald did not fir the profile of famous assassins who murdered famous people who did seek attention,they all proudly ADMITTED it.yet these morons say STONE is the one that is a nutcase? they better get off the crack they are smoking.


----------



## Rambunctious

Oliver Stone's fine fictional account of John F Kennedy's assassination dodges the truth like a magic bullet
Thu 28 Apr 2011 03.24 EDT


Oliver Stone's JFK: a basket case for conspiracy


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rambunctious said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dare you to try and counter the facts and evidence he gave in his movie,you would end up with shit on your face same as the reaganut
> 
> 
> 
> Its a stupid movie made a decade or two after the event....you can't be serious...Oliver Stone used one or two unreliable witnesses, and he dramatized episodes which probably did not happen. Other claims of factual inaccuracies were less solid, and can be explained merely as dramatic licence....
> 
> 
> Are There Factual Errors in Oliver Stone's Movie JFK? : 22 November 1963
Click to expand...


you just said one or two,you did not include the MANY reliable ones he used.   you cant be serious saying the movie doesnt prove how the warren commission lied about almost everything and OMITTED several key details  oh and i said from the very get go,that not all of it was true,but that it was sure of a hell a lot more accurate and closer to the truth to what actually DID happen than what the warren commission said,that was my challenge.that the film did not disprove the warren commission,you failed miserably .

you can cite the few errors that were made in the film where i can list THOUSANDS of errors the warren commission made that the film did not.


----------



## Pogo

Tommy Tainant said:


> Does politics influence peoples position on this ?



It certainly shouldn't, but one has to wonder.


----------



## Rambunctious

LA RAM FAN said:


> you just said one or two,you did not include the MANY reliable ones he used


If you can smell a rat there must be a rat in the mix....


----------



## Rambunctious

LA RAM FAN said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dare you to try and counter the facts and evidence he gave in his movie,you would end up with shit on your face same as the reaganut
> 
> 
> 
> Its a stupid movie made a decade or two after the event....you can't be serious...Oliver Stone used one or two unreliable witnesses, and he dramatized episodes which probably did not happen. Other claims of factual inaccuracies were less solid, and can be explained merely as dramatic licence....
> 
> 
> Are There Factual Errors in Oliver Stone's Movie JFK? : 22 November 1963
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you just said one or two,you did not include the MANY reliable ones he used.   you cant be serious saying the movie doesnt prove how the warren commission lied about almost everything and OMITTED several key details  oh and i said from the very get go,that not all of it was true,but that it was sure of a hell a lot more accurate and closer to the truth to what actually DID happen than what the warren commission said. and that is a miserable fail on my challenge i gave that his film does not debunk the warren commission,that was my challenge,you failed.
Click to expand...

Oliver Stone's JFK: a basket case for conspiracy


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rambunctious said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dare you to try and counter the facts and evidence he gave in his movie,you would end up with shit on your face same as the reaganut
> 
> 
> 
> Its a stupid movie made a decade or two after the event....you can't be serious...Oliver Stone used one or two unreliable witnesses, and he dramatized episodes which probably did not happen. Other claims of factual inaccuracies were less solid, and can be explained merely as dramatic licence....
> 
> 
> Are There Factual Errors in Oliver Stone's Movie JFK? : 22 November 1963
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you just said one or two,you did not include the MANY reliable ones he used.   you cant be serious saying the movie doesnt prove how the warren commission lied about almost everything and OMITTED several key details  oh and i said from the very get go,that not all of it was true,but that it was sure of a hell a lot more accurate and closer to the truth to what actually DID happen than what the warren commission said. and that is a miserable fail on my challenge i gave that his film does not debunk the warren commission,that was my challenge,you failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oliver Stone's JFK: a basket case for conspiracy
Click to expand...


that article lost its credibility using Jay epstein as a source where it said he debunked fletcher prouty. Epstein has been exposed as liar by many researchers and  was always a tool for the government all along,he first wrote essays in critque of the warren commission,NOW he defends the warren commission. that article lost their credibility right there.LOL epstein has been proven to be as much a liar as  president ford and alren specter were.LOL

again,nothing in there disprovs the fact stone proved oswald innocent,there were multiple shooters,and it could have only been done by the CIA,not a mere mob hit, which was my challenge,fail again.LOL

as i said from the very first post,not all of it was accurate but it sure was a 100 times more accurate to what actually DID happen than what the warren commission happened,that you failed to disprove in that link.LOL

Like pogo said so well earlier and I did as well.the thing more important than anything stone was able to prove the wC bullshit was how he made a point of it with back and to the left.only someone on drugs who skipped junior high school science classes would think oswald did it after THAT point stone drove home. you hit a golf ball,the ball goes FORWARD,not backward.proof of conspiracy since that proves a shot was fired from the front as all doctors said.


----------



## OldLady

Pogo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion this is a great movie. Without knowing much about the kennedy assassination it totally convinced me that he was not killed by Oswald alone.
> 
> In fact I would say that it is the ultimate conspiracy theory movie. I bought it on vhs when it came out and I also bought it for my Dad.
> 
> You guys know a lot more about it than me. Did it ring true ? Is Stone just a skilled story teller ?
> 
> Oswalds back up story.
> The magic bullet.
> 
> Were these just made up ?
> 
> Anyway , its a film that wouldnt get made in Russia or China.
> 
> JFK (1991) - IMDb
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same reaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you see it as close to the truth ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never followed all the theories but I often wondered if someone put him up to it, at least.  Especially when that mob guy killed him.   The mob was everywhere back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would _indeed_ appear so.
Click to expand...

What is that, Pogo?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rambunctious said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dare you to try and counter the facts and evidence he gave in his movie,you would end up with shit on your face same as the reaganut
> 
> 
> 
> Its a stupid movie made a decade or two after the event....you can't be serious...Oliver Stone used one or two unreliable witnesses, and he dramatized episodes which probably did not happen. Other claims of factual inaccuracies were less solid, and can be explained merely as dramatic licence....
> 
> 
> Are There Factual Errors in Oliver Stone's Movie JFK? : 22 November 1963
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you just said one or two,you did not include the MANY reliable ones he used.   you cant be serious saying the movie doesnt prove how the warren commission lied about almost everything and OMITTED several key details  oh and i said from the very get go,that not all of it was true,but that it was sure of a hell a lot more accurate and closer to the truth to what actually DID happen than what the warren commission said. and that is a miserable fail on my challenge i gave that his film does not debunk the warren commission,that was my challenge,you failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oliver Stone's JFK: a basket case for conspiracy
Click to expand...


Like I said,this link here has no credibility because it used plant Jay Epstein as a source when falsely  saying Epstein proved Prouty wrong.


There is a JFK forum where college professors and the like who are scholars and are like an encyclepedia on this subject more than ANY of us here posting are, this one professor truthfully spoke this about shill Eptein.

Edward Jay Epstein's Web Log

Edward Jay Epstein's Home Page

Warren Commission apologist, the main "debunker" of James Files, prominently appearing in the latest documentary "Oswald's Ghost", not willing to talk to me.

Who and what is Edward Jay Epstein? Is he CIA disinfo like Bob Vernon claimed? Opinions welcome.

Wim

I think that time has proven that Epstein was a plant from the start.

Dawn


could not have said it better myself.

so much for that disinformation article you  used.they got SOME  things right such as saying the kevin bacon character was a composite of three different characters 'something stone has never denied." ,but they got MANY things wrong such as that part on epstein proving prouty wrong so so much for the credibilty of that propaganda link.LOL

Epstein is indeed as much a paid disinfo artist as WRONGwinger is.

and again,NONE of that article in that link you posted,proves what i said in the very get go,that stones movie did not prove the wc lied and omitted details and that it proved there was a conspiracy and oswald was innocent.

pogo helped me prove that earlier with his excellent back and to the left post.


----------



## Pogo

OldLady said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion this is a great movie. Without knowing much about the kennedy assassination it totally convinced me that he was not killed by Oswald alone.
> 
> In fact I would say that it is the ultimate conspiracy theory movie. I bought it on vhs when it came out and I also bought it for my Dad.
> 
> You guys know a lot more about it than me. Did it ring true ? Is Stone just a skilled story teller ?
> 
> Oswalds back up story.
> The magic bullet.
> 
> Were these just made up ?
> 
> Anyway , its a film that wouldnt get made in Russia or China.
> 
> JFK (1991) - IMDb
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same reaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you see it as close to the truth ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never followed all the theories but I often wondered if someone put him up to it, at least.  Especially when that mob guy killed him.   The mob was everywhere back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would _indeed_ appear so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is that, Pogo?
Click to expand...


Letter from LHO to Howard Hunt, two weeks before what Hunt called "the Big Event".  It's what I thought of when you wondered if someone put him up to it.  Very vague here but it would appear that Hunt was setting Oswald up to --- do something, or be somewhere --- and he (Oswald) had been told little about it.


----------



## Pogo

LA RAM FAN said:


> Like pogo said so well earlier and I did as well.the thing more important than anything stone was able to prove the wC bullshit was how he made a point of it with back and to the left.only someone on drugs who skipped junior high school science classes would think oswald did it after THAT point stone drove home. you hit a golf ball,the ball goes FORWARD,not backward.proof of conspiracy since that proves a shot was fired from the front as all doctors said.



Clearly Oswald had not only "magic bullets" but "boomerang bullets".

This has Australia's fingerprints all over it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

OldLady said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion this is a great movie. Without knowing much about the kennedy assassination it totally convinced me that he was not killed by Oswald alone.
> 
> In fact I would say that it is the ultimate conspiracy theory movie. I bought it on vhs when it came out and I also bought it for my Dad.
> 
> You guys know a lot more about it than me. Did it ring true ? Is Stone just a skilled story teller ?
> 
> Oswalds back up story.
> The magic bullet.
> 
> Were these just made up ?
> 
> Anyway , its a film that wouldnt get made in Russia or China.
> 
> JFK (1991) - IMDb
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same reaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you see it as close to the truth ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never followed all the theories but I often wondered if someone put him up to it, at least.  Especially when that mob guy killed him.   The mob was everywhere back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would _indeed_ appear so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is that, Pogo?
Click to expand...


yeah i cant really read it,please tell us what it reads.thanks.


----------



## OldLady

rightwinger said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same reaction.
> 
> 
> 
> So do you see it as close to the truth ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never followed all the theories but I often wondered if someone put him up to it, at least.  Especially when that mob guy killed him.   The mob was everywhere back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would _indeed_ appear so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what NONE of these trolls that keep coming on here saying
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude that post would be appropriate for that idiot nutcase deannelw ,but did you even read what he said? he said that the movie convinced him oswald did not act alone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude...a movie?...seriously?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> obviously you have never watched it,a huge mistake you are making because had you done research on the movie, you would know stone exhaustively researched the case YEARS before making the film. people make the ignorant assumption that because its a MOVIE,its all made up which seems to be what you're doing ,but that could not be any further from the truth.The majority of the film is all documented and accurate down to the tee.
> 
> Now I am not saying that just watch the movie alone and assume that is the truth,however that movie is far too easy to prove the warren commission totally lied about almost everything,only getting a few things right like how old oswald was and irrelevent stuff like that.LOL
> 
> there is also a book called JFK the book of the film where the book explains in detail,where stone got his sources and how he backed them up,so yes a movie dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stone is certifiable....a complete nut job....
> Just my opinion....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and the warren commission people were NOT complete nutjobs?
> 
> you are sounding more and more like WRONGwinger all the time who kisses the warren commissions ass everyday.
> 
> try and debunk the evidence that he gave in that film oswald was innocent and there were multiple shooters,you cant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Warren Comission was right
> 
> Oswald acted alone
Click to expand...

You are SUCH a party pooper.  First, Oak Island oaks, now no JFK conspiracy?  C'mon Rightwinger--live a little!


----------



## OldLady

Pogo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same reaction.
> 
> 
> 
> So do you see it as close to the truth ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never followed all the theories but I often wondered if someone put him up to it, at least.  Especially when that mob guy killed him.   The mob was everywhere back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would _indeed_ appear so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is that, Pogo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Letter from LHO to Howard Hunt, two weeks before what Hunt called "the Big Event".  It's what I thought of when you wondered if someone put him up to it.  Very vague here but it would appear that Hunt was setting Oswald up to --- do something, or be somewhere --- and he (Oswald) had been told little about it.
Click to expand...

You mean Howard Hunt the spook/plumber of Watergate?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Pogo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same reaction.
> 
> 
> 
> So do you see it as close to the truth ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never followed all the theories but I often wondered if someone put him up to it, at least.  Especially when that mob guy killed him.   The mob was everywhere back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would _indeed_ appear so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is that, Pogo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Letter from LHO to Howard Hunt, two weeks before what Hunt called "the Big Event".  It's what I thought of when you wondered if someone put him up to it.  Very vague here but it would appear that Hunt was setting Oswald up to --- do something, or be somewhere --- and he (Oswald) had been told little about it.
Click to expand...


Oh yeah thats right,Hunt who had denied being in dealy plaza ever since that day,on his deathbed confession FINALLY confessed to his son that tape recorded him that he WAS in dallas that day as part of a CIA operation to kill JFK and Johnson had a big hand in it and the coverup.

 I dont think the assassination ever would have worked had it not been in texas since it was well known,Johnson had the dallas police department in his pocket  along with  J edgar hoover who both hated him and were long time pals with each other for the coverup to succeed as it did.  great video people like the OP should listen to here.


the CIA controlled media immediately stopped all the first reporting that first went out of conspiracy talk putting the clamps on it within hours.


----------



## boedicca

LA RAM FAN said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is much better than JFK:
> 
> The Kennedys (TV Mini-Series 2011– ) - IMDb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since USMB's resident troll WRONGwinger liked this post,everybody knows thats bullshit.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever.  When it comes to talking about movies, food, music and other non-political topics, I try to not make it a Left vs. Right issue. If RW likes the mini-series, it's fine with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It hurts your case though HAVING him like your post , the troll cant stand toe to toe in a debate on this subject as HUNDREDS here beside me can testify and has to LIE when he is backed up with nowhere to run that there was a conspiracy and oswald was innocent,the patsy just as he said he was,as they can all testify to as well.
Click to expand...



No, it doesn't at all.  It only hurts my case with people for whom their is no separation between political tribe and civil society.  My life doesn't revolve around politics.


----------



## Gracie

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never heard of betamax lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you I was old!
> 
> I remember owning one in the 1970's before VHS whipped it butt...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy fuck. You are old!
> All of you assholes are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I also owned a Tandy Computer!
Click to expand...

omg...so did I, lol. Got it from Fingerhut!


----------



## Weatherman2020

Pogo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion this is a great movie. Without knowing much about the kennedy assassination it totally convinced me that he was not killed by Oswald alone.
> 
> In fact I would say that it is the ultimate conspiracy theory movie. I bought it on vhs when it came out and I also bought it for my Dad.
> 
> You guys know a lot more about it than me. Did it ring true ? Is Stone just a skilled story teller ?
> 
> Oswalds back up story.
> The magic bullet.
> 
> Were these just made up ?
> 
> Anyway , its a film that wouldnt get made in Russia or China.
> 
> JFK (1991) - IMDb
> 
> 
> 
> Shows why you’re a leftist. Easily fooled by bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ironic post for a wag who just got busted twice in two days for posting bullshit threads.
> 
> So --- you're buying the WC too eh?  Because I have multiple Magic Bridges for sale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You morons probably own 20 copies of every Michael Moore DVD too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why yes, I do take PayPal.  How many Magic Bridges would you like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really should consider buying the Magic Bridge.  It goes straight to Great Neck, then comes out, stands around in mid-air, checks its email, makes a complete turn and then goes to Connellyville where it runs over bones (rough ride there), plunges through Wristville and then plops you out on the other side, clean as a whistle.
> 
> In other words it goes straight to Coverupistan.
Click to expand...

How many copies of Al Gores POS do you own?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Pogo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like pogo said so well earlier and I did as well.the thing more important than anything stone was able to prove the wC bullshit was how he made a point of it with back and to the left.only someone on drugs who skipped junior high school science classes would think oswald did it after THAT point stone drove home. you hit a golf ball,the ball goes FORWARD,not backward.proof of conspiracy since that proves a shot was fired from the front as all doctors said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Oswald had not only "magic bullets" but "boomerang bullets".
> 
> This has Australia's fingerprints all over it.
Click to expand...


I NEVER would have believed what my corrupt history classes taught me had they bothered to show the zapruder film to me in class had i known his head went violantly back and to the left and had my teachers bothered to tell me that oswald said he did not do it.

 I guess some people i know WERE  aware of those facts because i asked friends of mine back then when I became aware i was lied to my whole life if they always believed it and i was surprised to hear some of them say to me-No I never believed  it,i always thought there was more to it than that.

so unlike me,THEY must have been aware of those facts and heard them from somewhere else,cause we sure as hell never heard those facts mention in our programmed history classes we were taught,thats for sure.


----------



## HenryBHough

In so many ways LBJ was the prototype for The Clinton Crime Family.  The body count for each will probably never be complete.  I guess that's what it takes for a Democrat to become president when elections fail.


----------



## Gracie

LBJ was shitneck deep in it, is what I believe. And yes, there were more than one shooter. Oswald didn't do it alone, thats for damn sure.
Whomever was behind it (LBJ & Cronies) I hope are burning in hell for killing JFK. I was only in 6th grade when he died, but I will never forget how I felt when I heard he was murdered.


----------



## Pogo

Weatherman2020 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shows why you’re a leftist. Easily fooled by bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ironic post for a wag who just got busted twice in two days for posting bullshit threads.
> 
> So --- you're buying the WC too eh?  Because I have multiple Magic Bridges for sale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You morons probably own 20 copies of every Michael Moore DVD too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why yes, I do take PayPal.  How many Magic Bridges would you like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really should consider buying the Magic Bridge.  It goes straight to Great Neck, then comes out, stands around in mid-air, checks its email, makes a complete turn and then goes to Connellyville where it runs over bones (rough ride there), plunges through Wristville and then plops you out on the other side, clean as a whistle.
> 
> In other words it goes straight to Coverupistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many copies of Al Gores POS do you own?
Click to expand...


I have no idea what the fuck an "Al Gores POS" even is.  I do have a GPS though. Will that help you figure out your way?

The only "Gore" I have on file is this one:


----------



## rightwinger

Pogo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same reaction.
> 
> 
> 
> So do you see it as close to the truth ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never followed all the theories but I often wondered if someone put him up to it, at least.  Especially when that mob guy killed him.   The mob was everywhere back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would _indeed_ appear so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is that, Pogo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Letter from LHO to Howard Hunt, two weeks before what Hunt called "the Big Event".  It's what I thought of when you wondered if someone put him up to it.  Very vague here but it would appear that Hunt was setting Oswald up to --- do something, or be somewhere --- and he (Oswald) had been told little about it.
Click to expand...

Where does it say Howard Hunt?

Could have been Mike Hunt


----------



## rightwinger

OldLady said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> So do you see it as close to the truth ?
> 
> 
> 
> I never followed all the theories but I often wondered if someone put him up to it, at least.  Especially when that mob guy killed him.   The mob was everywhere back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would _indeed_ appear so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what NONE of these trolls that keep coming on here saying
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude...a movie?...seriously?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> obviously you have never watched it,a huge mistake you are making because had you done research on the movie, you would know stone exhaustively researched the case YEARS before making the film. people make the ignorant assumption that because its a MOVIE,its all made up which seems to be what you're doing ,but that could not be any further from the truth.The majority of the film is all documented and accurate down to the tee.
> 
> Now I am not saying that just watch the movie alone and assume that is the truth,however that movie is far too easy to prove the warren commission totally lied about almost everything,only getting a few things right like how old oswald was and irrelevent stuff like that.LOL
> 
> there is also a book called JFK the book of the film where the book explains in detail,where stone got his sources and how he backed them up,so yes a movie dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stone is certifiable....a complete nut job....
> Just my opinion....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and the warren commission people were NOT complete nutjobs?
> 
> you are sounding more and more like WRONGwinger all the time who kisses the warren commissions ass everyday.
> 
> try and debunk the evidence that he gave in that film oswald was innocent and there were multiple shooters,you cant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Warren Comission was right
> 
> Oswald acted alone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are SUCH a party pooper.  First, Oak Island oaks, now no JFK conspiracy?  C'mon Rightwinger--live a little!
Click to expand...

Let me tell you about those Ancient Aliens


----------



## Pogo

OldLady said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> So do you see it as close to the truth ?
> 
> 
> 
> I never followed all the theories but I often wondered if someone put him up to it, at least.  Especially when that mob guy killed him.   The mob was everywhere back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would _indeed_ appear so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is that, Pogo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Letter from LHO to Howard Hunt, two weeks before what Hunt called "the Big Event".  It's what I thought of when you wondered if someone put him up to it.  Very vague here but it would appear that Hunt was setting Oswald up to --- do something, or be somewhere --- and he (Oswald) had been told little about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Howard Hunt the spook/plumber of Watergate?
Click to expand...


The same!  I'm sure he was tickled to have been known for Watergate rather than the Big Event too.


----------



## rightwinger

Pogo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never followed all the theories but I often wondered if someone put him up to it, at least.  Especially when that mob guy killed him.   The mob was everywhere back then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would _indeed_ appear so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is that, Pogo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Letter from LHO to Howard Hunt, two weeks before what Hunt called "the Big Event".  It's what I thought of when you wondered if someone put him up to it.  Very vague here but it would appear that Hunt was setting Oswald up to --- do something, or be somewhere --- and he (Oswald) had been told little about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Howard Hunt the spook/plumber of Watergate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same!  I'm sure he was tickled to have been known for Watergate rather than the Big Event too.
Click to expand...

I thought it was Ted Cruz’s father


----------



## Pogo

rightwinger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would _indeed_ appear so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is that, Pogo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Letter from LHO to Howard Hunt, two weeks before what Hunt called "the Big Event".  It's what I thought of when you wondered if someone put him up to it.  Very vague here but it would appear that Hunt was setting Oswald up to --- do something, or be somewhere --- and he (Oswald) had been told little about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Howard Hunt the spook/plumber of Watergate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same!  I'm sure he was tickled to have been known for Watergate rather than the Big Event too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it was Ted Cruz’s father
Click to expand...


Actually that guy in the front.... you could sell it.  Check the chin.


----------



## Pogo

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is that, Pogo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Letter from LHO to Howard Hunt, two weeks before what Hunt called "the Big Event".  It's what I thought of when you wondered if someone put him up to it.  Very vague here but it would appear that Hunt was setting Oswald up to --- do something, or be somewhere --- and he (Oswald) had been told little about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Howard Hunt the spook/plumber of Watergate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same!  I'm sure he was tickled to have been known for Watergate rather than the Big Event too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it was Ted Cruz’s father
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually that guy in the front.... you could sell it.  Check the chin.
Click to expand...


The woman in the background with her hand to her face, that's Dawn Wells.  She would go on to play Mary Ann on Gilligan's Island.


----------



## whitehall

Think about the media's (favorable) response to former CIA director Brennan's rants and consider the most important aspect of the JFK assassination. Oswald abandoned his post in the Military and renounced his citizenship when he sought asylum in Russia. Oswald worked on the U-2 program while stationed in Japan and a couple of months after he defected the American U-2 pilot was shot down. Coincidence, but it gets better. When Oswald decided to return to the States in the hottest part of the Cold War apparently the CIA welcomed him and his KGB bride with open arms. Why wasn't Oswald prosecuted? Was he a double or triple CIA agent? The Warren commission wasn't set up to get to the bottom of the JFK assassination, it was set up to cover the asses of the government agencies who were guilty of felony negligence....or worse.


----------



## rightwinger

whitehall said:


> Think about the media's (favorable) response to former CIA director Brennan's rants and consider the most important aspect of the JFK assassination. Oswald abandoned his post in the Military and renounced his citizenship when he sought asylum in Russia. Oswald worked on the U-2 program while stationed in Japan and a couple of months after he defected the American U-2 pilot was shot down. Coincidence, but it gets better. When Oswald decided to return to the States in the hottest part of the Cold War apparently the CIA welcomed him and his KGB bride with open arms. Why wasn't Oswald prosecuted? Was he a double or triple CIA agent? The Warren commission wasn't set up to get to the bottom of the JFK assassination, it was set up to cover the asses of the government agencies who were guilty of felony negligence....or worse.


Even the Russians knew Oswald was a creep
They wanted no part of him


----------



## whitehall

rightwinger said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think about the media's (favorable) response to former CIA director Brennan's rants and consider the most important aspect of the JFK assassination. Oswald abandoned his post in the Military and renounced his citizenship when he sought asylum in Russia. Oswald worked on the U-2 program while stationed in Japan and a couple of months after he defected the American U-2 pilot was shot down. Coincidence, but it gets better. When Oswald decided to return to the States in the hottest part of the Cold War apparently the CIA welcomed him and his KGB bride with open arms. Why wasn't Oswald prosecuted? Was he a double or triple CIA agent? The Warren commission wasn't set up to get to the bottom of the JFK assassination, it was set up to cover the asses of the government agencies who were guilty of felony negligence....or worse.
> 
> 
> 
> Even the Russians knew Oswald was a creep
> They wanted no part of him
Click to expand...

A creep? A freaking creep? Oswald was a traitor by every definition of the word. Why wasn't he prosecuted? The Military was executing soldiers for lesser offenses at the time.


----------



## rightwinger

whitehall said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think about the media's (favorable) response to former CIA director Brennan's rants and consider the most important aspect of the JFK assassination. Oswald abandoned his post in the Military and renounced his citizenship when he sought asylum in Russia. Oswald worked on the U-2 program while stationed in Japan and a couple of months after he defected the American U-2 pilot was shot down. Coincidence, but it gets better. When Oswald decided to return to the States in the hottest part of the Cold War apparently the CIA welcomed him and his KGB bride with open arms. Why wasn't Oswald prosecuted? Was he a double or triple CIA agent? The Warren commission wasn't set up to get to the bottom of the JFK assassination, it was set up to cover the asses of the government agencies who were guilty of felony negligence....or worse.
> 
> 
> 
> Even the Russians knew Oswald was a creep
> They wanted no part of him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A creep? A freaking creep? Oswald was a traitor by every definition of the word. Why wasn't he prosecuted? The Military was executing soldiers for lesser offenses at the time.
Click to expand...

He was a loser creep
Russia tried to send him home and he tried to kill himself 

Not exactly assassin material


----------



## whitehall

rightwinger said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think about the media's (favorable) response to former CIA director Brennan's rants and consider the most important aspect of the JFK assassination. Oswald abandoned his post in the Military and renounced his citizenship when he sought asylum in Russia. Oswald worked on the U-2 program while stationed in Japan and a couple of months after he defected the American U-2 pilot was shot down. Coincidence, but it gets better. When Oswald decided to return to the States in the hottest part of the Cold War apparently the CIA welcomed him and his KGB bride with open arms. Why wasn't Oswald prosecuted? Was he a double or triple CIA agent? The Warren commission wasn't set up to get to the bottom of the JFK assassination, it was set up to cover the asses of the government agencies who were guilty of felony negligence....or worse.
> 
> 
> 
> Even the Russians knew Oswald was a creep
> They wanted no part of him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A creep? A freaking creep? Oswald was a traitor by every definition of the word. Why wasn't he prosecuted? The Military was executing soldiers for lesser offenses at the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was a loser creep
> Russia tried to send him home and he tried to kill himself
> 
> Not exactly assassin material
Click to expand...

Oswald abandoned his post in the military and renounced his citizenship. He married the daughter of a KGB official so it doesn't look like the Russians hated him that much. The fact of the matter is that Oswald seemed to be welcomed back to the U.S. in the hottest part of the Cold War even though he was a high profile traitor and nobody took notice. Something ain't freaking right.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

What became of Mrs Oswald ?


----------



## candycorn

Tommy Tainant said:


> In my opinion this is a great movie. Without knowing much about the kennedy assassination it totally convinced me that he was not killed by Oswald alone.
> 
> In fact I would say that it is the ultimate conspiracy theory movie. I bought it on vhs when it came out and I also bought it for my Dad.
> 
> You guys know a lot more about it than me. Did it ring true ? Is Stone just a skilled story teller ?
> 
> Oswalds back up story.
> The magic bullet.
> 
> Were these just made up ?
> 
> Anyway , its a film that wouldnt get made in Russia or China.
> 
> JFK (1991) - IMDb



I think that most people who have studied the subject would rate the Stone film as a travesty.  Not really because of the film's content vs. what "really" happened.  I am one of those who think Oswald was the lone gunman in the Plaza on that day but in no way do I think he acted alone in the conspiracy so I am open to suggestions that have a conspiratorial ring to them.  What I do not like is Stone's directorial license of filming some scenes in black and white vs much of the film being in color.  Clearly, he knew what he was doing when he did that.  Most of the news footage from the 1960's was in black and white and that directorial choice was meant to give an authentic quality to the fictitious events he was filming.  The scene in the movie when they were at dinner discussing the case where Kostner  (Jim Garrison)  says "We are through the looking glass" has a black and white cut-a-way where someone is getting a deceased Oswald's prints on the rifle used to kill Kennedy.  

As for the plot points in the movie itself; personally, I didn't like it and it didn't ring true.  Conspiracies are usually very small. Stone essentially had an assassination dream team there where the only person who didn't know that JFK was going to get whacked was JFK.  Additionally, it never answers the other questions about conspiracies that are not asked...55 years later and none of these guys talked?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

candycorn said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion this is a great movie. Without knowing much about the kennedy assassination it totally convinced me that he was not killed by Oswald alone.
> 
> In fact I would say that it is the ultimate conspiracy theory movie. I bought it on vhs when it came out and I also bought it for my Dad.
> 
> You guys know a lot more about it than me. Did it ring true ? Is Stone just a skilled story teller ?
> 
> Oswalds back up story.
> The magic bullet.
> 
> Were these just made up ?
> 
> Anyway , its a film that wouldnt get made in Russia or China.
> 
> JFK (1991) - IMDb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that most people who have studied the subject would rate the Stone film as a travesty.  Not really because of the film's content vs. what "really" happened.  I am one of those who think Oswald was the lone gunman in the Plaza on that day but in no way do I think he acted alone in the conspiracy so I am open to suggestions that have a conspiratorial ring to them.  What I do not like is Stone's directorial license of filming some scenes in black and white vs much of the film being in color.  Clearly, he knew what he was doing when he did that.  Most of the news footage from the 1960's was in black and white and that directorial choice was meant to give an authentic quality to the fictitious events he was filming.  The scene in the movie when they were at dinner discussing the case where Kostner  (Jim Garrison)  says "We are through the looking glass" has a black and white cut-a-way where someone is getting a deceased Oswald's prints on the rifle used to kill Kennedy.
> 
> As for the plot points in the movie itself; personally, I didn't like it and it didn't ring true.  Conspiracies are usually very small. Stone essentially had an assassination dream team there where the only person who didn't know that JFK was going to get whacked was JFK.  Additionally, it never answers the other questions about conspiracies that are not asked...55 years later and none of these guys talked?
Click to expand...

Yes I noticed that and you are being played to a certain extent. I suppose the audience for this sort of film would generally be intelligent enough to realise what was going on. Would like to think so anyway.


----------



## rightwinger

whitehall said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think about the media's (favorable) response to former CIA director Brennan's rants and consider the most important aspect of the JFK assassination. Oswald abandoned his post in the Military and renounced his citizenship when he sought asylum in Russia. Oswald worked on the U-2 program while stationed in Japan and a couple of months after he defected the American U-2 pilot was shot down. Coincidence, but it gets better. When Oswald decided to return to the States in the hottest part of the Cold War apparently the CIA welcomed him and his KGB bride with open arms. Why wasn't Oswald prosecuted? Was he a double or triple CIA agent? The Warren commission wasn't set up to get to the bottom of the JFK assassination, it was set up to cover the asses of the government agencies who were guilty of felony negligence....or worse.
> 
> 
> 
> Even the Russians knew Oswald was a creep
> They wanted no part of him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A creep? A freaking creep? Oswald was a traitor by every definition of the word. Why wasn't he prosecuted? The Military was executing soldiers for lesser offenses at the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was a loser creep
> Russia tried to send him home and he tried to kill himself
> 
> Not exactly assassin material
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oswald abandoned his post in the military and renounced his citizenship. He married the daughter of a KGB official so it doesn't look like the Russians hated him that much. The fact of the matter is that Oswald seemed to be welcomed back to the U.S. in the hottest part of the Cold War even though he was a high profile traitor and nobody took notice. Something ain't freaking right.
Click to expand...

Um... no

Abandoning his post would have been handled BEFORE he left the Marines
In the US (we are not USSR) you are allowed to renounce your citizenship and go to any country you wish
His wife had no affiliation with the KGB
Oswald thought his return to the US would be a big press event. Nobody cared


----------



## rightwinger

Melania Trump is a KGB agent


----------



## candycorn

Tommy Tainant said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion this is a great movie. Without knowing much about the kennedy assassination it totally convinced me that he was not killed by Oswald alone.
> 
> In fact I would say that it is the ultimate conspiracy theory movie. I bought it on vhs when it came out and I also bought it for my Dad.
> 
> You guys know a lot more about it than me. Did it ring true ? Is Stone just a skilled story teller ?
> 
> Oswalds back up story.
> The magic bullet.
> 
> Were these just made up ?
> 
> Anyway , its a film that wouldnt get made in Russia or China.
> 
> JFK (1991) - IMDb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that most people who have studied the subject would rate the Stone film as a travesty.  Not really because of the film's content vs. what "really" happened.  I am one of those who think Oswald was the lone gunman in the Plaza on that day but in no way do I think he acted alone in the conspiracy so I am open to suggestions that have a conspiratorial ring to them.  What I do not like is Stone's directorial license of filming some scenes in black and white vs much of the film being in color.  Clearly, he knew what he was doing when he did that.  Most of the news footage from the 1960's was in black and white and that directorial choice was meant to give an authentic quality to the fictitious events he was filming.  The scene in the movie when they were at dinner discussing the case where Kostner  (Jim Garrison)  says "We are through the looking glass" has a black and white cut-a-way where someone is getting a deceased Oswald's prints on the rifle used to kill Kennedy.
> 
> As for the plot points in the movie itself; personally, I didn't like it and it didn't ring true.  Conspiracies are usually very small. Stone essentially had an assassination dream team there where the only person who didn't know that JFK was going to get whacked was JFK.  Additionally, it never answers the other questions about conspiracies that are not asked...55 years later and none of these guys talked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I noticed that and you are being played to a certain extent. I suppose the audience for this sort of film would generally be intelligent enough to realise what was going on. Would like to think so anyway.
Click to expand...


me too.


----------



## rightwinger

LA RAM FAN said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> So do you see it as close to the truth ?
> 
> 
> 
> I never followed all the theories but I often wondered if someone put him up to it, at least.  Especially when that mob guy killed him.   The mob was everywhere back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would _indeed_ appear so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is that, Pogo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Letter from LHO to Howard Hunt, two weeks before what Hunt called "the Big Event".  It's what I thought of when you wondered if someone put him up to it.  Very vague here but it would appear that Hunt was setting Oswald up to --- do something, or be somewhere --- and he (Oswald) had been told little about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah thats right,Hunt who had denied being in dealy plaza ever since that day,on his deathbed confession FINALLY confessed to his son that tape recorded him that he WAS in dallas that day as part of a CIA operation to kill JFK and Johnson had a big hand in it and the coverup.
> 
> I dont think the assassination ever would have worked had it not been in texas since it was well known,Johnson had the dallas police department in his pocket  along with  J edgar hoover who both hated him and were long time pals with each other for the coverup to succeed as it did.  great video people like the OP should listen to here.
> 
> 
> the CIA controlled media immediately stopped all the first reporting that first went out of conspiracy talk putting the clamps on it within hours.
Click to expand...

It was not Howard Hunt, it was his no good brother Mike

After the assassination Secret Service agents were seen running around Dealy Plaza screaming........Where’s Mike Hunt, Where’s Mike Hunt!

Most told them to look between their legs


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion this is a great movie. Without knowing much about the kennedy assassination it totally convinced me that he was not killed by Oswald alone.
> 
> In fact I would say that it is the ultimate conspiracy theory movie. I bought it on vhs when it came out and I also bought it for my Dad.
> 
> You guys know a lot more about it than me. Did it ring true ? Is Stone just a skilled story teller ?
> 
> Oswalds back up story.
> The magic bullet.
> 
> Were these just made up ?
> 
> Anyway , its a film that wouldnt get made in Russia or China.
> 
> JFK (1991) - IMDb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oliver Stone?
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> Of course it would convince you, especially if you're ignorant of the subject to begin with.
> 
> Stone had everyone but Dora the Explorer killing JFK. He's a damn nutcase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You buyin' the WC then?
> 
> 'Cuz I can make you a deal on a Magic Bridge....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah this nutcase magic bullet theorist lost his credibility there,only someone on drugs would still believe the magic bullet theorist version invented by the warren commission.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Stones view is sound ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes,and dont listen to all the trolls out there that try and say stone is stoned and trolling posts like that. I was the same as you.I also knew nothing about the JFK case in the early ninetys until i saw this great  film.That movie changed my life completely because it convinced me beyond a doubt,i had been lied to my whole life and that oswald was innocent and there was a conspiracy.  It pissed me off knowing our corrupt school system lied to me my whole life growing up.
> 
> The reason that movie changed my life forever and for the better is oliver stone woke me up to how evil and corrupt our government really is. That movie convinced me so much that I stopped reading what the LAMESTREAM media says,I stopped subscribing to my local newspaper years ago and I now only  read alternative news NOT controlled by the corporate controlled press.
> 
> The thing that pisses me off is when people say things like-the guy is dead,who cares? when i used to always talk to them about it all the time.they SHOULD care because if the government can kill the president of the united states and get away with it,then who amongst us is safe from them? that is WHY a lot of people want to believe that it was the mob and the mob alone because dealing with the fact that our government did it,is too much of a frightening thought for them to deal with.
> I got obsessed with it after seeing the movie that i started reading a lot of books on it night and day.
> 
> Not all of the movie is accurate down to the tee,but it sure as hell was a 100 times more accurate to the truth on what actually did happen than what the warren commission said happened.
> 
> 
> matter of fact stone got his research from a researcher who had gathered many documents over the years who had spent THOUSANDS of hours researching it. He was asked once at a confernce how accurate the film was and HE even said around 95% accurate.
Click to expand...


shill deanla can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is knowing his sorry ass got owned by me by doing the wrongwinger thing when his ass always gets owned by me,the same thing,post a funny knowing he cant counter evidence.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Pogo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion this is a great movie. Without knowing much about the kennedy assassination it totally convinced me that he was not killed by Oswald alone.
> 
> In fact I would say that it is the ultimate conspiracy theory movie. I bought it on vhs when it came out and I also bought it for my Dad.
> 
> You guys know a lot more about it than me. Did it ring true ? Is Stone just a skilled story teller ?
> 
> Oswalds back up story.
> The magic bullet.
> 
> Were these just made up ?
> 
> Anyway , its a film that wouldnt get made in Russia or China.
> 
> JFK (1991) - IMDb
> 
> 
> 
> Shows why you’re a leftist. Easily fooled by bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ironic post for a wag who just got busted twice in two days for posting bullshit threads.
> 
> So --- you're buying the WC too eh?  Because I have multiple Magic Bridges for sale.
Click to expand...


not surprising this troll would buy into the magic bullet theory as well especially after getting caught TWICE posting bullshit threads.why am i not surprised? same as wrongwinger and deannal,can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Gracie said:


> LBJ was shitneck deep in it, is what I believe. And yes, there were more than one shooter. Oswald didn't do it alone, thats for damn sure.
> Whomever was behind it (LBJ & Cronies) I hope are burning in hell for killing JFK. I was only in 6th grade when he died, but I will never forget how I felt when I heard he was murdered.



the evidence against oswald is flimsy as hell,would never have held up in court.Ever notice all the trolls on here who insist he did always evade the evidence of multiple shooters,that not only do the laws of physics prove it was impossible for him to have fired the head shot but they ignore that every dallas doctor said the shot came from the front as well. Guess the best doctors in the world is not good enough for them,only what the corrupt media tells them is god to them.

they also never have any answers for the fact that oswald did not fit the profile of assassins in world history who assassinated famous people for fame.they never have any answers when they are cornered against the wall that the WC said he did it to seek fame,to make his mark on history. Yeah he so much wanted fame that he DENIED he did it.Thats hardly an act someone would do IF they were seeking to be famous.

Nixon was pals with LBJ,he was involved in it as much as LBJ was. Remember he pardoned mobsterr jack ruby. Nixons ties to the mob went back to his days as a congressmen.

Nixon also had deep ties to CIA watergate burgler E Howard Hunt/His ties to Howard Hunt go way back.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

whitehall said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think about the media's (favorable) response to former CIA director Brennan's rants and consider the most important aspect of the JFK assassination. Oswald abandoned his post in the Military and renounced his citizenship when he sought asylum in Russia. Oswald worked on the U-2 program while stationed in Japan and a couple of months after he defected the American U-2 pilot was shot down. Coincidence, but it gets better. When Oswald decided to return to the States in the hottest part of the Cold War apparently the CIA welcomed him and his KGB bride with open arms. Why wasn't Oswald prosecuted? Was he a double or triple CIA agent? The Warren commission wasn't set up to get to the bottom of the JFK assassination, it was set up to cover the asses of the government agencies who were guilty of felony negligence....or worse.
> 
> 
> 
> Even the Russians knew Oswald was a creep
> They wanted no part of him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A creep? A freaking creep? Oswald was a traitor by every definition of the word. Why wasn't he prosecuted? The Military was executing soldiers for lesser offenses at the time.
Click to expand...


Oh my god I am impressed that whitehall is FINALLY awake on this.

USED to be he always defended the fairy tales of the warren commission and got mad at me when I brought up evidence of oswald being  innocent and put me on ignore years ago. whitehall to his credit,looks like he FINALLY must have had someone in real life point out all these facts to him such as the excellent points he brought up.

 Those excellent points he brought up were also in the film.as whitehall said so well,had he been just some ordinary citizen as the warren commission made him out to be,he never would have received that special treatment.

I am proud of whitehall.Unlike all the trolls that have come on here and have ended up with shit on their faces after saying oswald did it,whitehall is using criticial thinking and has come to his senses. One of his friends outside the computer must have enlighted him on this with those pesky facts that all of that could only have happened,had oswald been on an intelligent mission while working on an assingment from the government.

whitehall has me on ignore so someone here,please do me a favor and pm him and tell him I am proud of him for FINALLY using his critical thinking skills and using logic and common sense.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

whitehall said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think about the media's (favorable) response to former CIA director Brennan's rants and consider the most important aspect of the JFK assassination. Oswald abandoned his post in the Military and renounced his citizenship when he sought asylum in Russia. Oswald worked on the U-2 program while stationed in Japan and a couple of months after he defected the American U-2 pilot was shot down. Coincidence, but it gets better. When Oswald decided to return to the States in the hottest part of the Cold War apparently the CIA welcomed him and his KGB bride with open arms. Why wasn't Oswald prosecuted? Was he a double or triple CIA agent? The Warren commission wasn't set up to get to the bottom of the JFK assassination, it was set up to cover the asses of the government agencies who were guilty of felony negligence....or worse.
> 
> 
> 
> Even the Russians knew Oswald was a creep
> They wanted no part of him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A creep? A freaking creep? Oswald was a traitor by every definition of the word. Why wasn't he prosecuted? The Military was executing soldiers for lesser offenses at the time.
Click to expand...


well said again by whitehall.I am impressed.

Oswald abandoned his post in the military and renounced his citizenship. He married the daughter of a KGB official so it doesn't look like the Russians hated him that much. The fact of the matter is that Oswald seemed to be welcomed back to the U.S. in the hottest part of the Cold War even though he was a high profile traitor and nobody took notice. Something ain't freaking right


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think about the media's (favorable) response to former CIA director Brennan's rants and consider the most important aspect of the JFK assassination. Oswald abandoned his post in the Military and renounced his citizenship when he sought asylum in Russia. Oswald worked on the U-2 program while stationed in Japan and a couple of months after he defected the American U-2 pilot was shot down. Coincidence, but it gets better. When Oswald decided to return to the States in the hottest part of the Cold War apparently the CIA welcomed him and his KGB bride with open arms. Why wasn't Oswald prosecuted? Was he a double or triple CIA agent? The Warren commission wasn't set up to get to the bottom of the JFK assassination, it was set up to cover the asses of the government agencies who were guilty of felony negligence....or worse.
> 
> 
> 
> Even the Russians knew Oswald was a creep
> They wanted no part of him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A creep? A freaking creep? Oswald was a traitor by every definition of the word. Why wasn't he prosecuted? The Military was executing soldiers for lesser offenses at the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh my god I am impressed that whitehall is FINALLY awake on this.
> 
> USED to be he always defended the fairy tales of the warren commission and got mad at me when I brought up evidence of oswald being  innocent and put me on ignore years ago. whitehall to his credit,looks like he FINALLY must have had someone in real life point out all these facts to him such as the excellent points he brought up.
> 
> Those excellent points he brought up were also in the film.as whitehall said so well,had he been just some ordinary citizen as the warren commission made him out to be,he never would have received that special treatment.
> 
> I am proud of whitehall.Unlike all the trolls that have come on here and have ended up with shit on their faces after saying oswald did it,whitehall is using criticial thinking and has come to his senses. One of his friends outside the computer must have enlighted him on this with those pesky facts that all of that could only have happened,had oswald been on an intelligent mission while working on an assingment from the government.
> 
> whitehall has me on ignore so someone here,please do me a favor and pm him and tell him I am proud of him for FINALLY using his critical thinking skills and using logic and common sense.
Click to expand...


hey wrongwinger agent,the drugs you take must make you think you actually think you won with your smileys you post all the time when you know your licked with nowhere to run? i wouldnt put anything past your drugged up mind.

all you ever do is entertain me with your smileys-since it proves you cant counter anything i say. so you just do me a favor everytime you do that so you know.


----------



## deannalw

LOL!

Do you know how desperate you look now?


----------



## Dale Smith

Rambunctious said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dare you to try and counter the facts and evidence he gave in his movie,you would end up with shit on your face same as the reaganut
> 
> 
> 
> Its a stupid movie made a decade or two after the event....you can't be serious...Oliver Stone used one or two unreliable witnesses, and he dramatized episodes which probably did not happen. Other claims of factual inaccuracies were less solid, and can be explained merely as dramatic licence....
> 
> 
> Are There Factual Errors in Oliver Stone's Movie JFK? : 22 November 1963
Click to expand...


I didn't see any glaring errors or omissions in JFK. It certainly got people to think about this coup detat and that is exactly what it was. JFK to 9/11...Everything Is a Rich Man's Trick is the best documentary ever done about his murder. You can watch it for free on youtube. I know that the Operation Mockingbird media attacked Stone's movie which tells me that he must have been over the target.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

deannalw said:


> LOL!
> 
> Do you know how desperate you look now?




desperate wrongwinger? I am not the one posting smileys after being backed up against the wall with nowhere to run after having their ass handed to them on a platter everytime and not even trying to counter the evidence.now THATS being desperate langley shill.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dale Smith said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dare you to try and counter the facts and evidence he gave in his movie,you would end up with shit on your face same as the reaganut
> 
> 
> 
> Its a stupid movie made a decade or two after the event....you can't be serious...Oliver Stone used one or two unreliable witnesses, and he dramatized episodes which probably did not happen. Other claims of factual inaccuracies were less solid, and can be explained merely as dramatic licence....
> 
> 
> Are There Factual Errors in Oliver Stone's Movie JFK? : 22 November 1963
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't see any glaring errors or omissions in JFK. It certainly got people to think about this coup detat and that is exactly what it was. JFK to 9/11...Everything Is a Rich Man's Trick is the best documentary ever done about his murder. You can watch it for free on youtube. I know that the Operation Mockingbird media attacked Stone's movie which tells me that he must have been over the target.
Click to expand...


I didn't see any glaring errors or omissions in JFK. It certainly got people to think about this coup detat and that is exactly what it was. JFK to 9/11...Everything Is a Rich Man's Trick is the best documentary ever done about his murder. You can watch it for free on youtube. I know that the Operation Mockingbird media attacked Stone's movie which tells me that he must have been over the target.


----------



## rightwinger

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dare you to try and counter the facts and evidence he gave in his movie,you would end up with shit on your face same as the reaganut
> 
> 
> 
> Its a stupid movie made a decade or two after the event....you can't be serious...Oliver Stone used one or two unreliable witnesses, and he dramatized episodes which probably did not happen. Other claims of factual inaccuracies were less solid, and can be explained merely as dramatic licence....
> 
> 
> Are There Factual Errors in Oliver Stone's Movie JFK? : 22 November 1963
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't see any glaring errors or omissions in JFK. It certainly got people to think about this coup detat and that is exactly what it was. JFK to 9/11...Everything Is a Rich Man's Trick is the best documentary ever done about his murder. You can watch it for free on youtube. I know that the Operation Mockingbird media attacked Stone's movie which tells me that he must have been over the target.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't see any glaring errors or omissions in JFK. It certainly got people to think about this coup detat and that is exactly what it was. JFK to 9/11...Everything Is a Rich Man's Trick is the best documentary ever done about his murder. You can watch it for free on youtube. I know that the Operation Mockingbird media attacked Stone's movie which tells me that he must have been over the target.
Click to expand...


Magic Bullet = Pure Fantasy


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Do you know how desperate you look now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> desperate wrongwinger? I am not the one posting smileys after being backed up against the wall with nowhere to run after having their ass handed to them on a platter everytime and not even trying to counter the evidence.now THATS being desperate langley shill.
Click to expand...


the shill is predictable as always,must suck to be so predictable.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dare you to try and counter the facts and evidence he gave in his movie,you would end up with shit on your face same as the reaganut
> 
> 
> 
> Its a stupid movie made a decade or two after the event....you can't be serious...Oliver Stone used one or two unreliable witnesses, and he dramatized episodes which probably did not happen. Other claims of factual inaccuracies were less solid, and can be explained merely as dramatic licence....
> 
> 
> Are There Factual Errors in Oliver Stone's Movie JFK? : 22 November 1963
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't see any glaring errors or omissions in JFK. It certainly got people to think about this coup detat and that is exactly what it was. JFK to 9/11...Everything Is a Rich Man's Trick is the best documentary ever done about his murder. You can watch it for free on youtube. I know that the Operation Mockingbird media attacked Stone's movie which tells me that he must have been over the target.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't see any glaring errors or omissions in JFK. It certainly got people to think about this coup detat and that is exactly what it was. JFK to 9/11...Everything Is a Rich Man's Trick is the best documentary ever done about his murder. You can watch it for free on youtube. I know that the Operation Mockingbird media attacked Stone's movie which tells me that he must have been over the target.
Click to expand...


I rest my case.as always,like clockwork,the langley shill wrongwinger can only post smileys after getting his ass handed to him on a platter.must suck to be so predictable . amazing the obsession he has with me with his trolling.


----------



## rightwinger

LA RAM FAN said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dare you to try and counter the facts and evidence he gave in his movie,you would end up with shit on your face same as the reaganut
> 
> 
> 
> Its a stupid movie made a decade or two after the event....you can't be serious...Oliver Stone used one or two unreliable witnesses, and he dramatized episodes which probably did not happen. Other claims of factual inaccuracies were less solid, and can be explained merely as dramatic licence....
> 
> 
> Are There Factual Errors in Oliver Stone's Movie JFK? : 22 November 1963
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't see any glaring errors or omissions in JFK. It certainly got people to think about this coup detat and that is exactly what it was. JFK to 9/11...Everything Is a Rich Man's Trick is the best documentary ever done about his murder. You can watch it for free on youtube. I know that the Operation Mockingbird media attacked Stone's movie which tells me that he must have been over the target.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't see any glaring errors or omissions in JFK. It certainly got people to think about this coup detat and that is exactly what it was. JFK to 9/11...Everything Is a Rich Man's Trick is the best documentary ever done about his murder. You can watch it for free on youtube. I know that the Operation Mockingbird media attacked Stone's movie which tells me that he must have been over the target.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I rest my case.as always,like clockwork,the langley shill wrongwinger can only post smileys after getting his ass handed to him on a platter.must suck to be so predictable . amazing the obsession he has with me with his trolling.
Click to expand...

Warren Commission was right

Oswald acted alone


----------



## whitehall

Did the Warren Commission ever conclude "Oswald acted alone"? It seems to me that the Warren commission did their best to inject conspiracies rather than concentrate on Oswald .


----------



## Pogo

whitehall said:


> Did the Warren Commission ever conclude "Oswald acted alone"? It seems to me that the Warren commission did their best to inject conspiracies rather than concentrate on Oswald .



The Warren Commission was_ itself _a conspiracy.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

TNHarley said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never heard of betamax lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you I was old!
> 
> I remember owning one in the 1970's before VHS whipped it butt...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy fuck. You are old!
> All of you assholes are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I also owned a Tandy Computer!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I once owned a sega genesis
Click to expand...


You didn't hold out for the improved version called Sega Exodus?

I am still waiting for Sega Leviticus!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

hjmick said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion this is a great movie. Without knowing much about the kennedy assassination it totally convinced me that he was not killed by Oswald alone.
> 
> In fact I would say that it is the ultimate conspiracy theory movie. I bought it on vhs when it came out and I also bought it for my Dad.
> 
> You guys know a lot more about it than me. Did it ring true ? Is Stone just a skilled story teller ?
> 
> Oswalds back up story.
> The magic bullet.
> 
> Were these just made up ?
> 
> Anyway , its a film that wouldnt get made in Russia or China.
> 
> JFK (1991) - IMDb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oliver Stone?
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> Of course it would convince you, especially if you're ignorant of the subject to begin with.
> 
> Stone had everyone but Dora the Explorer killing JFK. He's a damn nutcase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dora’s hands were not clean either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That bitch is everywhere...
Click to expand...


I heard that she was spotted making mud pies on the grassy knoll, so her hands were NOT clean!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

whitehall said:


> Think about the media's (favorable) response to former CIA director Brennan's rants and consider the most important aspect of the JFK assassination. Oswald abandoned his post in the Military and renounced his citizenship when he sought asylum in Russia. Oswald worked on the U-2 program while stationed in Japan and a couple of months after he defected the American U-2 pilot was shot down. Coincidence, but it gets better. When Oswald decided to return to the States in the hottest part of the Cold War apparently the CIA welcomed him and his KGB bride with open arms. Why wasn't Oswald prosecuted? Was he a double or triple CIA agent? The Warren commission wasn't set up to get to the bottom of the JFK assassination, it was set up to cover the asses of the government agencies who were guilty of felony negligence....or worse.



Where did you get this collection of crap?

Oswald was honorably discharged.  U-2s do not have radar, so why would he work on them?  The U-2 that was shot down flew from Pakistan, not Japan.  What should he be prosecuted for?

Why can't conspiracy theorists get their facts straight?


----------



## gulfman

I hope that one day Oswald will be cleared and the real assassin exposed.LBJ


----------



## Dale Smith

rightwinger said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dare you to try and counter the facts and evidence he gave in his movie,you would end up with shit on your face same as the reaganut
> 
> 
> 
> Its a stupid movie made a decade or two after the event....you can't be serious...Oliver Stone used one or two unreliable witnesses, and he dramatized episodes which probably did not happen. Other claims of factual inaccuracies were less solid, and can be explained merely as dramatic licence....
> 
> 
> Are There Factual Errors in Oliver Stone's Movie JFK? : 22 November 1963
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't see any glaring errors or omissions in JFK. It certainly got people to think about this coup detat and that is exactly what it was. JFK to 9/11...Everything Is a Rich Man's Trick is the best documentary ever done about his murder. You can watch it for free on youtube. I know that the Operation Mockingbird media attacked Stone's movie which tells me that he must have been over the target.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't see any glaring errors or omissions in JFK. It certainly got people to think about this coup detat and that is exactly what it was. JFK to 9/11...Everything Is a Rich Man's Trick is the best documentary ever done about his murder. You can watch it for free on youtube. I know that the Operation Mockingbird media attacked Stone's movie which tells me that he must have been over the target.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I rest my case.as always,like clockwork,the langley shill wrongwinger can only post smileys after getting his ass handed to him on a platter.must suck to be so predictable . amazing the obsession he has with me with his trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Warren Commission was right
> 
> Oswald acted alone
Click to expand...


And that is the reason that they had records sealed for fifty years after the fact. I have read your poorly written diatribes of nothing and the jury is in....you are a troll with no critical thinking skills.

Hope this helps!!!!!


----------



## rightwinger

whitehall said:


> Did the Warren Commission ever conclude "Oswald acted alone"? It seems to me that the Warren commission did their best to inject conspiracies rather than concentrate on Oswald .


Yes they did


----------



## rightwinger

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a stupid movie made a decade or two after the event....you can't be serious...Oliver Stone used one or two unreliable witnesses, and he dramatized episodes which probably did not happen. Other claims of factual inaccuracies were less solid, and can be explained merely as dramatic licence....
> 
> 
> Are There Factual Errors in Oliver Stone's Movie JFK? : 22 November 1963
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see any glaring errors or omissions in JFK. It certainly got people to think about this coup detat and that is exactly what it was. JFK to 9/11...Everything Is a Rich Man's Trick is the best documentary ever done about his murder. You can watch it for free on youtube. I know that the Operation Mockingbird media attacked Stone's movie which tells me that he must have been over the target.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't see any glaring errors or omissions in JFK. It certainly got people to think about this coup detat and that is exactly what it was. JFK to 9/11...Everything Is a Rich Man's Trick is the best documentary ever done about his murder. You can watch it for free on youtube. I know that the Operation Mockingbird media attacked Stone's movie which tells me that he must have been over the target.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I rest my case.as always,like clockwork,the langley shill wrongwinger can only post smileys after getting his ass handed to him on a platter.must suck to be so predictable . amazing the obsession he has with me with his trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Warren Commission was right
> 
> Oswald acted alone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that is the reason that they had records sealed for fifty years after the fact. I have read your poorly written diatribes of nothing and the jury is in....you are a troll with no critical thinking skills.
> 
> Hope this helps!!!!!
Click to expand...

Some stuff was embarrassing to the family


----------



## TNHarley

TNHarley said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> VHS? WTF is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Tennessee is just now getting Betamax...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *xxxxx *i got blu ray!
> 
> *Racist word removed. DO NOT bypass the word filter to use any form of the racist term.*
> *Getting tired of editing posts, and am going to start giving out warnings. (And I really do not want to, but you guys keep insisting on using this offensive term)*
> 
> TNHarley
Click to expand...

How in the hell is that word racist? There is no bypassing a word filter. Thats how you say it.
Holy shit!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a stupid movie made a decade or two after the event....you can't be serious...Oliver Stone used one or two unreliable witnesses, and he dramatized episodes which probably did not happen. Other claims of factual inaccuracies were less solid, and can be explained merely as dramatic licence....
> 
> 
> Are There Factual Errors in Oliver Stone's Movie JFK? : 22 November 1963
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see any glaring errors or omissions in JFK. It certainly got people to think about this coup detat and that is exactly what it was. JFK to 9/11...Everything Is a Rich Man's Trick is the best documentary ever done about his murder. You can watch it for free on youtube. I know that the Operation Mockingbird media attacked Stone's movie which tells me that he must have been over the target.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't see any glaring errors or omissions in JFK. It certainly got people to think about this coup detat and that is exactly what it was. JFK to 9/11...Everything Is a Rich Man's Trick is the best documentary ever done about his murder. You can watch it for free on youtube. I know that the Operation Mockingbird media attacked Stone's movie which tells me that he must have been over the target.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I rest my case.as always,like clockwork,the langley shill wrongwinger can only post smileys after getting his ass handed to him on a platter.must suck to be so predictable . amazing the obsession he has with me with his trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Warren Commission was right
> 
> Oswald acted alone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that is the reason that they had records sealed for fifty years after the fact. I have read your poorly written diatribes of nothing and the jury is in....you are a troll with no critical thinking skills.
> 
> Hope this helps!!!!!
Click to expand...


as we both know,his handlers at Langley pay him very well for the ass beatings he has suffered all these years from people such as you and myself.LOL he would never troll here for free.LOL


----------

